# Hull Clinic: Part 23



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME*
*


HAPPY CHATTING LADIES!!  *​


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

woohoo, first for a change. 

Here's heaps of         and        for lots of new


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just marking.

Talk to you all next weekend xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Bookmarking. Hugs to all and congratulations to Mani on that fab EC result.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

congrats Mani on your ec good number of eggs


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Oh and willi, one of them BFPs is reserved for me!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

The first one has your name written all over it Mani     xx How are you feeling now?


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I've slept all day! I've not needed any extra painkillers yet but am thinking about going to go find some. I'm sure I have a full packet of anadin ibuprofen somewhere the trouble is I can't be bothered to get up and go and look!

The clinic are gonna ring us friday to discuss egg transfer and how well they are getting on so excited to find out but very scared too


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't blame you Mani, i'd be doing as little as possible too    When will DH be home to run around after you? Keep the PMA up, am sending you heaps of    and   

Isobel ~ Have a fab hols   

Still no letter from clinic


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Willi he is back at 7 pm my belly is grumbling now but I'm not allowed to cook so will have to starve for a bit longer. I'm debating on going out when he gets home to treat myself to one glass of wine as I've had no alcohol since may 1st, was kind of thinking that there is nothing there now for it to effect.

What u think?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would cos you have just had tx and they say to rest plus you still need to stay away from alcohol ready for et hun, not long now and dp will be home, thats a good number of eggies to say you did'nt respond well to drugs at the start, hun sending lots of                       for some really good embies


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

I suppose your right caz just so tempting. Oh well I guess I'll stay tee total for a bit longer. Nice thought tho.  anyway I can't get the button done up on my jeans cause I'm so bloated so guess I can't go out anyway


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well done Mani    10 eggs is great news! I would defo have a glass of wine, I'm sure 1 won't do any harm x


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just bookmarking and congrates on ec mani


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good evening lovely ladies   

mani    for the call in the morning hope is really good news for you    look forward to hearing tomorrow.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

mani good luck for your call tomorrow hun hope its a good one


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Caz and Kerry I'm absolutely so scared I don't know how I'll pick the phone up in the morning


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani     Wishing lots of      PMA for when you ring today. I'm sure it will be great news with lots of beuatiful embies on the go    Will be   and keeping everything crossed


xxxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had the call and it's good news!!
9/10 where suitable for icsi
6/9 fertilised
And I have 6 little grade 3-4 embies all doing there thing!

WERE GOING TO BLAST!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Mani - Good luck for today   

Hi everyone not been able to get on much been packing up stuff as have to be out by tuesday. We are going back to his dads house which i didnt really want to do but il get through it its only until we get a council house which shudnt be much longer. I wont have internet for a while but il make my last post on tuesday, might also find out tuesday if we have a house this time of the bidding list too where no 1 on 2 properties at the moment but bidding is until monday so it might change then if someone comes in whose been homeless longer then us hopefully not fingers crossed


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Mani thats great news   shud get some frozen ones from them


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ah mani thats brill news et monday then hun   they keep doing there stuff over the weekend    

charlie that as come round so quick hun i am keeping everything crossed that you manage to get one of those 2 house's hun, i will keep a look on ******** to see how you are doing i thought it was wednesday to be honest hun,    you do get somewhere very soon do you have a mobile phone that you can get the net on as you can still do ******** on there if you have, i bet his dad will love having his granson living with him for a little while even if your not too keen on the idea.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

It was wednesday the offical eviction date just going day before to make it easier. His dad drives me mad lol but im sure il manage its only for a short while shudnt be waiting much longer. dont have a mobile for ** might have to try and get one


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani    that's fantastic news, i'm chuffed to bits for you. I'm sure the little embies will be boogying away doing their thang good and proper for mummy and dadday over the weekend    . 

Charlie ~    they give you one of those houses. I love my family to bits, but the thought of have to live with them makes me     

Still no letter from clinic....will be ringing Dawn first thing on Monday. 

Busy weekend ahead so don't think i'll be around much.    and    to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everybody is well and making the most of the nice weather, its far too hot and sticky out for me so hiding inside until later when it cools down a bit.

i have a poorly niece she has a bad cheast infection bless her and a poorly nephew although he has'nt got medication he has a temp of 40 and sister has been told he could get either the cheast infection or it could turn to tonsillitis


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope peanut is doing well hun    and they managed tp move him into scbu.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck with et tomorrow mani.     

kerry how you feeling hun, good luck for your scan tomorrow     

to the rest of you lovely ladies big


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks caz im doing well got the siskness back and have found the past couple of day quite hard with the heat it just wipes me out completly my scan is at 3 tomorrow to will let you all know tomorrow night im quite nervous really and i dont know why.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Just a quick one to say hi to everyone. hope you are all doing well and any tx that are going on at the moment are going well.
and also hope all the pregnancys are going well.

i dont get chance to get on at the moment, the  pumpkins take up so much time, as i type i am boucing 2 of them in chairs while feeding the other with 1 hand.

hope ill get chance to come and catch up soon.

love to everyone xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Kerry - Good luck for your scan today im sure everything will be fine   

Did - Cant imagine what its like having 3 small babies Riley alone takes a lot of time but im sure your doing great   

Poppet  - Not long now until little baby makes an appearance good luck with the labour and everything   

Minnie - Hope peanut is doing well growing big and strong  

Mani - Good luck with ET today    

 to everyone else this will be my last post moving tommorrow and wont have internet


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani ~ Wishing you lots of luck for your ET today. I'm sure the embies will have grown into blast beauties over the weekend        

Charlie ~ Good luck with move,    they get you a house soon

  to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope someone can help. Does anyone have Dawn's (Mr M's Secretary) number?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just ring hri and ask switch board to put you through to mr m 328541


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks hun, Good luck for your scan today, I bet you're excited?


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well ladies I'm officially PUPO. We went in for transfer this morning at 10.30. I had 1 expanded hatching grade 2-3 blast (3 is the best) put back and everyone seemed really pleased with the outcome. Only 1 of the other embies had made it to blast but was behind the one I had transferred in it's development so no frosties unfortunately but fingers crossed we won't need them anyway.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

That's great news Mani, knew you 'd get a nice blast to transfer    Can't recall, are you taking time off for 2WW? Sending you tonnes of      that it sniggles in nice and safe   


Sorry, need a rant....still no letter re. our next apt. Dawn is not in today, so spoke to someone else, she looked and said that all it says on my notes is that next step is apt with Mr M at subfertility clinic.....nothing about IVF. So I asked when that apt was and it hasn't been booked yet. When I rang last week, they we were definatly on request for our first IVF apt, am soooo confused. Guess all we can do now is wait for apt at subfertility clinic, but feel really fed up


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Winki, yep im having 3 weeks off work my GP covered Me from egg collection to today and the clinic signed me off for 2 more weeks much to my bosses disgust because we so short staffed anyway but I don't really care getting pregnant is just so much more important than being on the "right" side of my boss. 
The clinic said I could go back to work on light duties but that's just not possible you would end up getting roped into all sorts and I'm not sure that 12 hours on my feet would really do me any good anyway.
The maximum the clinic will give you off is 2 weeks either from egg collection ( so u risk going back to work before the 2ww is up) or from egg transfer, but I couldn't risk going back to work and starting my period at work it would have been too Devestating so that's why I got one off my GP for the first week


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mani - Congrats on being PUPO!!  I bet you feel great right now, take it easy and try to relax as much as you can x

Willy - I've never had problems with appts myself but it does seem that some people seem to be told they're being dealt with when they're not.  Hope it gets sorted soon.

Did - Wow you're taking multi-tasking to a new extreme!! Hope those gorgeous babies are keeping you and paul entertained!!     

Caz - counting down the days now.................... you'll be starting all over again soon!! 

Mins - hope Peanut is still doing ok and putting on weight.  I so want him to be ready to go home with you   

Charlie - good luck with the move, I hope you get a house soon so you ca get all settled again.  Hope you manage to come back and join us soon hun   

Isobel - hope you're enjoying your holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kerry - hope the scan goes well this afternoon and you're mind is put at rest   

Vicky - how you doing hun?  Has you're MS finished now as mine wore off around 12 weeks and you're well past that stage.  Have you felt any movements yet as you probably will soon if you've not already   

M2M - hope you and DP are doing ok and starting to come out the other end of the feelings you get when you fail a cycle (I know what its like).  I'm praying one of those frosties is the one that was meant to be   

Big hugs to anyone I've missed (and I usually do!)

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry i've been rubbish at posting! I have been reading so i'm keeping up with where everyone is at but not found the time to post!

Mani - congratulations on being PUPO! When i had my transfer we had a grade 2-3 expanding blast - fingers crossed it will be a sticky one for you too! Make sure you take it easy for the next few days. I did hardly anything for the first 3 days and then took it really easy for the rest of the 2ww - i think it does help with implantation.

Kerry - how did the scan go? Dying to hear how many you are cooking!

Did - lovely to see you! Hope you're getting on ok with the 3 pumpkins - i bet you're doing a great job!

Poppet - so close for you now! Are you ready? My MS seems to have stopped now (phew!) went on until about 15 1/2 weeks but i'm feeling nearly normal now! Was randomly sick last week but i think was a bit over tired. I think i'm feeling a bit of movement but not sure if its just trapped wind    My tummy keep going really hard in different places and its as if i can feel them wriggling around - i love it!!

Caz - hope you're well and getting ready for your next cycle!

Charlie - good luck with the move!

Mins - haven't heard from you for a while. I hope little peanut is still doing well and you can bring him home soon   

Hi to everyone else!

Everything is fine with me. My bump is expanding quite quickly and there is no hiding the fact i am pregnant now (not that i want to!) Got quite a few appts and scans coming up over the next couple of weeks so just hoping everything is ok with the 2 little men!

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry hope everything was o.k with the scan hun   

mani      that it sticks


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Mani - Congrats on being PUPO sending lots of    your way   

Vicky - Glad your bump is expanding nicely i miss my bump, im sure your two little boys will be growing nicely   

Kerry - Hope your scan went well today


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie have you heard anything about the houses yet hun, are you all packed to leave tomorrow, hope and    something turns up soon


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

we was 1st on one of the houses 15 mins before the bidding ended at 5 so hopefully that means will be get a call tommorrow and they will offer it to us but im not sure how it works so il just wait and see il msg on here and let u know before i leave this house as pc is last thing im packing up


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi we had our scan this arvo i think it all went well still a bit unsure on viabillity we saw the fetal pole with a posible heart beat well probable but it was tucked into the side of my lining so tight they couldnt differenciate lining and fetal pole so couldnt measure baby. if you think of it like this it looked like the sac had a pulse.i have another scan on the 26th to comfirm but the sonographa said she is 99% but then dawn went on to say they carnt be sure not yet so what do i think.oh and mani dawn was in today.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Kerry I'm pleased to hear things are still on track is such a uncertain and scary time for you but I'm sure the scan on 26th will show everything is fine.

I hope Dawn was in today cause she did my transfer! It was williwinki that was looking for Mr M's secretary who is also called Dawn but I'll forgive u for getting confused


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mani, congrats on been PUPO   

Kerry, I'm glad your scan went well, I am sure everything is as it should be & by the 26th you will see that lovely heartbeat   

hello to everyone else, I hope your all well x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie i will keep a look hun i am    that you get the call to say you have it hun   to you all.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i hope everything is o.k hun    just a little worried we have't heard from you for a while.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

My its quiet on here so thought id better bump our thread up a bit before it gets lost   

I think the 2WW is gonna send me mad ive already contemplated doing a pregnancy test at only 2dp5dt!!!!!
I didnt do it but god im gonna need some serious will power.

hope everyone is ok

mani xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiya hun, I'd be going    too. Am sending you heaps of       and big    Keep up the PMA, what are doing at home to keep you're mind occupied? Have you got movies to watch?

Have had vendor meeting all day, was tres boring, and am now reading Wickes catalogue! 

xxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Iam just sat internet surfing swapping between housey things and all things treatment related. I do have plenty i could be doing the house is very untidy but i just cant be bothered. I have weeded the front garden and picked up the dog poo from the back as with the house been up for sale you have to kind of keep on top of it but as for the inside......maybe tomorrow. I could be painting at the "new" house but again i cant be bothered i think i have diagnosed myself with lazyitis!!!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations Mani on being PUPO. I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you.    It was definitely the worst part of treatment for me! Hated it with a passion and not looking forward to the next one!

     

Hope the rest of you are okay. I've not been around much as still trying to keep my mind off things.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mani - stop the gardening and start relaxing! Lazyitis is exactly what you should have, you shouldn't be doing anything except staying horizontal as much as possible. My advice for the 2ww would be to take your mind off treatment as much as possible (impossible i know!) Get out a load of DVD's, find some good books to read, listen to music, watch TV etc etc! Also if you're off work do you have any friends you can meet up with? My friends didn't know about tx and it was great spending the day with them because it totally took my mind off things. The 2ww is the hardest part of tx by far but you will get through it. Just find as many things as possible to make the time pass quickly! And stay away from the net, it will only send you more   and definitely stay away from the pg tests - no point testing now, you will get a +ve from the HCg shot but you won't know if its 'real' yet and that will send you even more   

Sorry, hope that didn't sound like a lecture, just trying to help!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky, i was going to say something similar to that, you should not be doing anything, but resting as much as possible an remember you are on sick so maybe you can do like vicky as said find a good book or lots of dvds to watch also stay clear of the 2ww thread as that will send you round the    and as vicky said stay away from pg tests until at least next wednesday when is your otd mani


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Vikki no it didnt sound like a lecture and i know your right but im just sooooo board. All my friends work monday-friday and although HB is in and out all day im just sat here contemplating every little thing. I have been horizontal for much of the last 3 days but the gardening was only a few weeds from the edge of the stones no spades or effort involved honest!!!!

Despite having full sky package and about 500 dvds upstairs theres nothing to watch and i feel so guilty for not being at the new house doing something (its a full renovation job) although i know that i would be stupid to go and do anything other than supervise, ive not even been lifting the dog into the car.

As for the pregnancy test i know it would be stupid, a waste even but i do kind of want to see if the trigger shot has left my system. I wont do it i promise but i think ill need the    by sunday cause all my willpower will be gone by then.

I knew the 2WW would be hard but AAAAGGGGGHHHH!!!!

Caz my OTD is 26th soooo long away.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Mani, stay away from the pee sticks.. it really isn't worth it! they mess with your head, its way too early.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone is o.k and has a good weekend.

poppet not long unless baby piglet as already made an apperance into the world hun.   

mins hope is all well with peanut,   

i am on my pill free week and waiting for af to show for my day one.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

hi all, tis very quiet on here   

Mani ~ I hope you've got your feet up??    This will be last chance you get to put your feet up once you get your BFP so make the most of it      What's the house like that your doing up? We live in a refurb/building site, it's lovely when it can be done remotely! Today WICKES turned up a day early to deliver loads of building stuff, so wasn't ready and no space for it!! House is now upside down......again! 

Mins ~ Hope peanut is getting stong enough to come home    

Poppet ~ Any sign of Piglet?   


Rang hospital yesterday and have finally got apt....it's at the subfertility clinic, not IVF, so not entirely sure what is happening now. It's Weds afternoon, so not too long to wait to find out. DP is out tonight, so i'm gonna lay in bath with big glass of wine and try now to take any notice of tip of a house   

  to everyone xxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi winki, it's a house we have bought from HBs parents they inherited it in April. Well I say bought but we haven't given them any money yet we can't do til our house is sold. The house is the sort of house we would never be able to afford but as it's family were getting it a little cheaper. It's a 3 bedroom semi in willerby will be an amazing house when it's done but it's just slow progress. We haven't got a lot of spare money at the moment as we just had to replace the boiler in our own house (typical that it breaks when your trying to sell). Were just trying to get the messy stuff done first but it's not in a liveable state at the mo we have no kitchen, holes in Walls were fireplaces should be the gas is off and the water is too it needs everything from a new boiler new bathroom new kitchen everyroom has has to be stripped back to brick it's gonna take years and cost thousands I think!! Were just trying to get 2 rooms habitable at the moment so if we have to move in we can.

As for treatment I just want to know I'm now 5dp 5th and am finding it more difficult with the not knowing all my symptoms have gone even my boobs which were sooooo sore only hurt very slightly!!!! I really don't think I'm gonna be pregnant


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Nope Piglet hasn't made an early appearance, he/she is still wriggling around in my tummy   .  Spent nearly 3 hours in ADU on Thursday though cos my BP was up at the midwives.  It was fine when I went to the hospital but spent ages waiting around for a doctor to say I could go home.

Mani - I feel for you hun, its so hard not knowing but sounds like you're holding out as long as possible   

Caz - hope AF turns up soon for you   

Willi - hope the sub fertility clinic appt isn't another delay   

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet not not long 6 days to go, go for a long walk that might set you off or a really good shopping trip might also help, hun come on wee piglet make an apperance.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls   

Mani- Congrats on being pupo, thinking of you lots hun this part is sooo hard      

Poppet- Come on girl, hold out till my birthday!!!   

Caz- Hope your ok and looking forward to the summer hols with your nieces and nephews xx

Did- Well done you on even popping on here to post now and again, can't even imagine what its like having 3 babies to look after!!!

M2M-    Not long for you now lovely.    you get your BFP next time xxx

Kerry- Im sure all will be ok next Monday hun, its hard when they are laid awkward for them to see anything properly. Take care sweetie xxx   

Zarah- hows you?   Will pm you as soon as I get a minute xxx

Mins- I will reply to you either tomorrow or Monday hun but glad to know all is going well   

Vicky- Glad to hear your doing well, thinking of you all xxx

Willi- Hope you get sorted out soon and know whats going to happen soon    

Well as for me/us we had the worst holiday ever. I have never been on holiday and wanted to come home but we did after the first day   I have travelled all across North Africa and the Middle East but never have I ever been to such a poo hole as Marrakech!!! Hated it with a passion, the entire holiday was a disaster from beginning to end, it was like one of those spin offs that soap operas do where they go abroad and everything goes wrong!!
We got there at 7pm so by 8pm we were outside the airport getting in a taxi, the guy said he knew where we wanted to be, howeverafter driving 10 mins or so he just stopped the car and took our luggage out and dumped us there in the middle of a narrow street with people sat on the floor selling fish and fruit and veg etc    My dh told him in Arabic to do one and we left without paying him and set off through the streets with our suitcases. We stopped at a stall and asked a guy where the riad we were staying was but he didnt know but then a kid of around 7 came up and knew where we wanted to be, so off we toddled dragging our cases behind us! we got to the riad and knocked on the door and rang the bell, waited a few mins and then knocked again, waited....... no answer so knocked again. Ten mins passed....  no answer    After 20 mins the lady who lived opposite came out and banged on the door too...no answer! This lady then went inside and brought us 2 chairs out and then made us a pot of mint tea and brought us that too, other men came and tried calling the riad for us but again no bloody answer!!! At 11pm the lady asked us if we wanted her to find us somewhere else to stay so we agreed and once again toddled off with her to knock on doors to find a bed for the night!!!
After 4 riads we finally got one that had some free rooms so we paid up and settled up with her and then had a shower and got into bed, it was now 1am and then we noticed the air con was  leaking water so we had to get up and move to another room!!!
Next day we went out and had a look around and then in the afternoon we went back to the Riad we had booked originally and finally someone was at home! I fired off at the woman and told her all what had happened shouting and bawling until my DH told me she didnt speak English so had no idea what I was waffling on about!!! It turned out she was just the house keeper so she got on the phone to the owner who was a French woman who insisted we had booked the riad for the week after!We were stood there with an email off her confirming we had booked it from July 8th-15th stupid mare!!!! Oooh I was sooooo angry    the stupid cow had double booked so we had to sit there for 2 hrs until she found another riad for us to go to, she then told us we would have to pay the diffence in price of the riad, the one we booked was 30euros per night and the one she sent us to was 90 euros per night!! My dh told her where to get off and we settled into the riad for the week which I have to admit was gorgeous, very authentic and we were the only people staying so had the cooks undivided attention   
Marrakech was huge disappointment though, I was sick of seeing men pee in the street and brawling on every street corner, it was also almost 50 degrees evry day so far too hot to enjoy anything.   They are all obessed with mopeds and even ride them in the souks nearly knocking you down in the process. Marrakech honestly makes Iraq look like Dubai it was just truly dreadful and I wouldnt go back if you paid me!!


There I feel so much better now for getting all that off my chest!!!! I really could have gone on with the tales of woe but Im afraid of boring you all    Ill be back on soon to catch up properly with you all xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh hun sounds like you should have stayed at home heres a big   

ding ding round 2 af as arrived today.

sure are looking forward to summer hols although for 2 weeks i wont be going out with the kids and my parents and sister as my brother in law is at home he has 2 weeks hols from the 2nd to the 16th of august and they were talking of booking a weeks hol i have a bad feeling i will be due to go for d/r appointment when he is off too so i wont be popular with them as they are planning on go all over the place even if they dont go away. the first week of the hols there are appts here and they but the monday and wednesday are free days so we are going to mothershiptons cave on on of those 2 days.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Just a really quick message before I crawl off too bed I've spent 10 hours at the hospital today so I'm knackered!

Mani - keeping everything crossed for you

Poppet - sooo sorry you are suffering with your hips, its a nightmare isn't it    Wow little piglet will be here in no time   

Willi - good luck with your appointment at the sf clinic and I love the photo of Boo   

Caz - sorry I didn't mean to worry you by not posting but I'm not at home very often at the moment

Isobel - oh no      what a nightmare!!!! You poor thing    Talk soon

Well Peanut is doing great    He was moved from intensive care to the special care baby unit nearly two weeks ago.  He is now breathing completely by himself, is off all the moniters and other than being a bit anaemic is fit as a lop   He is piling on the pounds and now weighs 4lb 10oz.  He is now starting to breast feed a couple of times a day, after being tube fed my expressed milk for the last 9 weeks   As soon as he is taking 4 full breast feeds a day we get to take him home    

Thanks ever so much for thinking about us, it means allot to me and dh   

  and   

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Mins I'm so pleased to hear peanut is doing so well. Thats brilliant news, what a little star he is. I'm sure it won't be long now until you are able to bring him home   

Hi to everyone else!

Isobel - poor you, that holiday does sound like a nightmare   

Poppet - hope you're coping ok, not long now   

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins what absolutely brillian news hun i am so please you will be bring him home in no time now, do we get to know what you have called him yet mum was saying last week they used to let you bring them home once they weighed 5lb so he will soon be at that the way you are goingi think you will have him on 4 full breast feeds really soon now.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies  I hope you're all doing well.

*Mins* - So pleased to hear Peanut is doing so well and you'll be able to bring him home soon. You must be over the moon with his progress. 

*Caz* - Glad to hear your AF arrived. We're definitely going to be very close with our dates as mine arrived today and I phoned the clinic this morning to get booked in for Round 2. 

*Isobel* - Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your awful holiday.  It sounds absolutely terrible! What a disaster! You really deserved a lovely relaxing break after the year you've had so I'm very sorry to hear you didn't get it. You poor things.  I bet you're glad to be home now and back in your own bed!

*Poppet* - Wow, can't believe Piglet is nearly here! I bet you're sooooo excited to meet him/her. 

*Manimoo* - One week of torture left to go! How are you coping?!! It's a horrible time and I don't envy you at all. I didn't fully appreciate how awful it was until I was going through it! Thinking of you.  
*willywinki* - Good luck for Wednesday. I hope it's good news and that you can get started ASAP. 

*Zarah* - Hope you're okay lovely. 

*Vicky* - It's hard to believe you're 19 weeks already!  When is your next scan?! Hope those little sprouts are doing well. 

*Kerry* - Only one more week until your next scan. I bet you can't wait to see your little bubba again. Keeping everything crossed for you that it's good news. 

*Charlie* - Can't believe Riley is almost three months old now!

*Did* - I bet you're being kept busy by your lovely little pumpkins. They are fab. 

Well I haven't been around much on here and probably won't be posting much for a while. I spent my first cycle of TX obsessing over everything and really stressing myself out. I can't guarantee I won't do that again when my FET looms closer but for now I'm enjoying putting it on a back burner and not thinking about it all the time. I just found it exhausting last time. 

My AF arrived this morning so I've phoned the clinic to book in for my FET cycle. They're going to send out an invoice and once we've paid, they will send our dates... so we're really back on the roller-coaster now (but trying not to think about it too much). I'm sure it'll feel more real once we're back at the clinic but that won't be for a few weeks yet. It feels like ages since our  but it's only 4 weeks (exactly) as of today since my last AF started during my 2WW.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi ladies I'm sorry for the lack of personals lately but you know how it is on the 2ww. Well I've been a very naughty manimoo and I've tested at 7dp 5dt and I think I have a    ok I'll tell u the truth I am a serial tester I've been testing since 3dpt and was all negative and yesterday was a very faint positive I think but today I've done 2 different test and they both positive. I know it's very early days but I think at 14 days since trigger shot and the previous negative tests it must be the real thing do u think!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all          

Mani ~ oooh, you naughty monkey   .....but whohooo that you got a BFP...i don't it can be the drugs as you tested negative first, then BFP!!! I'm          that it is. Hopefully some of teh more expereinced girls will know more     Sounds like your house will be lovely. If you want cheap prices for stuff for house, give me a shout. I’m a complete bargain hunter, and have found some really good suppliers for all sorts of house/diy stuff. Will make those precious pennies go further     

Mins ~ I’m so pleased to hear that Peanut is growing well  and has moved to SCBU, he really is a little toughy isn’t he? Sounds like he will be home before you know it. Can we know his name now?? Pleeeeeeeeease?       

Caz ~ Yey for your AF arriving, sending lots of  your way. I remember going to Mothershiptons cave, do people still take teddy’s?? They used to leave them there and they turned to stone. Really nice to have a picnic by the river as well    

Isobel ~   Soz you had a crappy hols, how rubbish! Well that’s Marrakesh off my holiday wishlist!      

Kerry ~ Hi hun, not long to wait for next scan, i’m sure it will all be OK         

Poppet ~ Any more signs of Piglet?     

M2M ~ I don't blame you for trying to get less consumed by tx, i hope your getting lots of chances to chill and do lovely things with DP. Sending you heaps of      and    for your little frosty    

Dids ~ Sounds like you’re doing a great job      

To everyone else      

We got our first chickens yesterday. They are ex-battery hens so a bit bald and dazed in their new big outdoor run. They havn’t ventured outside the hen house yet, but i guess it is a bit scary. We got our first egg 1 hr after getting them home and 3 more this morning!!! Letter arrived for our at on Weds. Got most of the new kitchen ceiling up on Saturday, so electrician can come and do first fix electrics this week. The there’s another tonne of work to get by end July so we can order kitchen before prices go up!    xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one to say Woo hoo to Mani, definately a BFP honey. Take it easy now!!!!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani~ I knew someone else would be able to confirm your BFP!!!!! WHoooooooohooooooo


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Most definately a BFP, your af would be due in 2 days so yes positively a positive!!!!!


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so panicking that it's the trigger shot and so scared I'm seeing things that I can't get excited! I think I just don't quite believe it I've never seen a positive test before well not mine anyways. OMG !!!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Dont worry honey its not the trigger- i promise you that!!! Its an amazing feeling seeing that line for the first time isnt it?!!!! Try to relax and no doing too much in the house- ok?


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

.....no more weeding Mani!!   

Make the most of being able to be lazy, that will disappear once little one arrives!!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Mani - lovely to see a    and as Isobel says it will definitely be a real one now! I know that feeling of it not quite seeming real, it will take a while but it will slowly start to sink in. Enjoy it!!

Hi to everyone else. Oh i think someone asked about a scan (sorry i cant remember who!)- our next one is next week, 20 week one. I don't know why but i'm really scared i just really hope both our little boys are ok.

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m i rang clinic at 8.30 and spoke to karen, i think the start of my d/reg will be slightly delayed due to only wanting my d/r in august and scans in september when kids are back at school.

willy i have never been but my sisters knows a couple of people she is friends with on ** that have been and they said it is lovely to have a picnic by the river, we have decided that me and my sister are going in on a family ticket with 2 of the kids and pay for one then my mum and dad are both going in as oap's my dad is anyway but mum got a couple of years to go yet, i will be taking the camera so will get plenty of pics,
mani relax now no over doing it please stay    hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky 19 weeks already where as that gone hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I know Caz i can't believe it - its flying by!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Congratulations Mani, I'm so pleased for you   as Isobel has already explained its definately a BFP so enjoy and relax   

Sending    and    to the rest of you lovely ladies out there and an extra special    for M2M on your upcoming FET cycle!

For those of you who have been wondering my little man's name is Jasper, not everyone's cup of tea I know but we love it   

Take care everyone

 

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Vicky your pregnancy really is flying by    Im sure everything will be fine at your scan so try not to worry- thinking of you   

Mins-    Thanks goodness I can finally say his name, you don't know how many times Ive typed Jasper and then had to delete it   Hope your not too tired out from being at the hospital all day. Thinking of you all as usual xxx   

Caz- sounds like a lovely day out, hope you all enjoy it. I haven't been for yrs but I know I enjoyed it when we went xxx

Well back to work for me tomorrow morning    Feel like Ive hardly been there this past yr so really need to pull my socks up    xxx

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i like that it's different and hopefully when he gets to school there will be no other child with the same name in his class unlike my youngest nephew there are 2 owens in his class with him.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mani - congrats on your BFP hun!!!! That's fab news!   

Vicky - 20 weeks! Wow that really has flown.  Believe me when I say pregnancy flies by till you get to the last weeks..........then it drags!!  Bet you can't wait to see the boys again   

Isobel - What a rubbish holiday you had!  I honestly would have sat and cried and wanted to go home on the next plane if that had happened to me.  Now you need to book another holiday to get over that one!!

Mins - Glad you've told you everyone his name now as I know that means you feel much more comfortable with his progress.  I stand by what I said in that I do think you and DH are amazing!  I was sat in the cafe at the hospital yesterday morning when I saw a couple that I thought may have been you and DH.  Were you both there yesterday? I could be wrong, its just the guy fit your description of your husband. 

Did - must try and get round to emailing you soon.  Hope you and the babies are all fit and well   

Caz, M2M, Kerry, Willy   

xxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I tested again this morning with 2 tests ( I did tell you I was addicted) and it's 2 more   which I was rather pleased about. I didn't sleep well last night and have been awake since 5 am just panicing and thinking that the tests might have been wrong and a million other things and researching pregnancy related stuff on my mobile, sites I've not dared go on for at least the last 18 months. 
I also felt a bit sicky and had real bad trapped wind type cramps and just couldn't get comfy. My stomach feels sooooo bloated and rock hard I can't get any of my trousers done up and don't really know how I'm going to fit in my work uniform next week as it was already a bit snug.

Today my husband thinks I've gone mad cause I actually struggled  to get off the sofa but then when I lifted my top up to show him the huge amount of bloat he kind of understood and has taken to calling me fatty.

I know the bloating and crampyness is completely normal but I just need reassurance I think.

What were all your early pregnancy complaints?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mani - I didn't have many complaints in the early stages.  I had mild spotting for about two weeks around the time I got my BFP and then I got nausea around the six week mark.  I did have some cramping but that was pretty much after the EC so think it was related to that.
The tests won't be wrong hun, I tested at 8dp5dt when I got my BFP which I think is what you are today.  But I do know how hard it is to actually believe what you're seeing on the stick! Try your best to relax a bit and enjoy it!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am a bit sad tonight after we actually thought things were going right for use dh has been sacked for as far as i can see no apparent reason so we are feeling rather low tonight


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening all   

Caz - so sorry to hear that dh has been sacked    its a real shame.  Sending you both   

Poppet - yes me and dh are at the hospital every day    We didn't have a drink at the cafe yesterday but we walked past, going in and out, a few times so it could of been us    Wow 3 days to go!!!!!  I'm getting excited on your behalf, I'm certain you'll have a girl    

Take care everyone

 

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its just what i could have managed with out at the minute, been we are going throught the ivf again as of saturday, the stress just is not going to help as i will have to go sign on again, which i could manage without.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

mani i felt the very same as you do and sorry to say i still do and as for getting off the sofa im 8 weeks now and i have to lift my **** like im due im already in maturnity clothes and have been since i was 5 weeks hope this reasures you


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mani - Congrats again on your BFP! Don't worry about not feeling pregnant. I didn't have any early pregnancy symptoms. Everyone had told me my boobs would be really really painful (they weren't) and that i'd need to pee all the time (i didn't) so its quite normal to not feel anything at the moment. I think my symptoms kicked in around 7 weeks when i went off food and started feeling nauseous.

Caz - sorry to hear about DH's job. I think a lot of people are struggling work-wise at the moment   

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all

Caz    sorry to hear about dh losing job

Mins ~ I love Jasper, and am really    that you feel comfortable enough to tell everyone. Sending a    to all three of you

Mani ~ Is the BFP starting to sink in? Have you been testing again. Don't worry too much about my symptoms, my BF had not a single symptom until 8 weeks   


  to you all

Seeing Mr M this aft, am    that next step for us is IVF. Also bit worried about my stitches from lap. They told me they were disolvable, but the bits of suture on the outside don't seem to be dissolving. Worried that they arn't actually dissolvable and sould have had them taken out 2 weeks ago


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Willi- dont worry about your stitches, just show them to Mr M this afternoon. Who did your lap? When Prof Killick does stitches he does his own special ones that are huges loops that you just pull and it comes out in one- very clever!!!!

Caz- thats rubbish news about your hubby, was he actually sacked or laid off?   

Poppet- any signs    

Mani-     

Kerry-    for your scan next week xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they have terminated his contract


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

V quiet on here...must be the lovely weather   

Saw Prof Killick in the end, as three cpls had come at once to see Mr M. He was super lovely, just like evryone described. He had misread Mr M's notes and started talking about Clomid   He was really apologetic when i pointed out that we wern't doing Clomid. Me and DP both had blood tests, and DP made apt with IVF clinic for SA. We are back with Mr M Aug 18th, then if all tests come back OK  we will be put on the waiting list for IVF. He said that currently waiting list is only 6 wks, so we could be starting tx early Oct    

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy they told use 18 weeks when we were put on waiting list end of october last year and we started tx december so it may well be sooner hun    did you tell prof about tose stitches hun.

poppet any signs of wee piglet hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Willi- Aww honey Im really pleased for you. Prof is lovely isnt he    I still need to book my follow up appointment with him but keep forgetting to make it   

Caz- sorry about your dh, rubbish you have all that to deal with jus as your starting tx again   

Right off for a shower as Im at work at 9pm 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Winki - great news that you'll be starting your tx pretty soon! And great that you got to see the luurrvely Prof. I like Mr M but i def prefer Prof!

We're seeing Mr M tomorrow. Not quite sure what for - i guess he's making sure me and the sprouts are ok. Then we've got our scan next Tues - can't wait to see my little boys again!

Bye for now xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Yes, i asked about stitches, they are def dissolvable. He said we can snip them off and the nurse sent us home with a full on medical kit for it. DP will be operating after his cup of tea   

Isobel ~ Prof Killick is such a sweetie, i wanted to give him a cuddle when i left    He asked my age and I couldn't remember, had to think for about a minute to figure it out...felt like a proper wolly!    

Vicky ~ I can't beleive the sprouts have been cooking for 20 weeks    it has flown by, they will be here before you know it! 


xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m i rang clinic this morning our appt for d/r is tues 17th of august at 9.30 hun.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well it is all official. I had to ring and speak to Denise this afternoon cause I am just sooooo bloated that I can't breathe properly. I've has it for 2 days but today is the worst. Looks like I've got OHSS and there gonna scan me tomorrow to check my lungs for fluid and things. I've gotta keep a fluid balance overnight ( very dignified) so have had to go out and buy a cheap jug to pee in!!!!

Hope I feel better soon


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Mani, sorry hun    I don't know much about OHSS, but I do know it can be very nasty. Take care and good luck for scan tomoz    

Caz ~ Glad to hear you got your apt for d/r, not too long to wait   

  to all the ladies, bumps and babies

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Mani - sorry about the OHSS hope you feel better very soon   

Willi - the appointment sounds as if it went well, the 6 weeks will fly by!

Well we've been told this morning that little Peanut (see the new picture of him taken today   )can come home on Sunday    We are over the moon!!!  I'm stopping over at the hospital on Friday and Saturday then home on Sunday    Hopefully next time I'm on here I'll be up to my elbows in nappies in the comfort of my own home   

Take care everyone

  and   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop hun tht is great news i bet you are so pleased to be saying that are'nt you are you on 4 full breast feeds now     he looks like you are going to strangle him in that one.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins-    So pleased for you both honey- life will never be the same now!!!!!   

Willi- Prof is lovely isnt he    don't worry about sounding daft I think the reason I like Prof is the fact he is sometimes a bit scatty himself    Hope the stitches came out ok xxx

Mani- Hope your ok and your scan goes well today. Get better soon honey xxx   

Zarah- Where are you lady Hope your ok lovely xxx

Off to see Toy Story at lunch time with the kids (they broke off on Wednesday lunch time) we were supposed to go yesterday but I was too tired after my night duty. 

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hi everyone, 
congrats on the BFP mani

kerry and vicky hope the pregnancys are going well, vicky im sure the 20 weeks scan will be fine andyour boys will be doing just great

isobel, loved your holday story 

mini whoop whoop on jasper coming home, im so excited for you, ill get round to emailing you this weekend although you'll be agt the hospital now so you wont actually read this till jasper is home, love the new pic of him, such a big boy now, hopefully ill get a peek at him if grandpa reg gets his way and gets to take him out for lots of walks 

poppet im so excited for you, can wait to find out what piglet is.... a girl i think

hi to everyone else, were all ok, life is so busy but i love it, the babies are all doing well, the girls are 7lb each and lui is 6lb so growing nicely. and sleeping well on a night.

i try to get on for a peek every few days but you'd be amazed at how fast life goes now.

love to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani hope all went well and you are feeling better soon hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all

Mins - Brillliant news that you are bringing Jasper home at the weekend. Wow he has done so well, what a super strong little man he is. I'm sure you will love having him home and you can enjoy being mummy and daddy properly now. I love the new pic of him, such a little sweetie.

Did - lovely to hear that you and the pumpkins are doing so well. I bet life does goes fast now, just make sure you enjoy every minute!

Mani - sorry to hear about the OHSS - really hope its not too bad for you   

Hi to everyone else!

We had our consultant appt yesterday which was a bit of a waste of time. Mr M booked it for yesterday because he's away next week but our scan is next week so he didn't really have anything to discuss with us! He said if any problems crop up from the scan we'll see him again in next couple of weeks, if not, next appt will be 24 weeks. Also we were kept waiting ages and messed around being sent from antenatal to ultrasound and back to antenatal to arrange our 24 week appts (each time having to queue for what felt like forever to speak to someone!) and were then told our appts would be sent out in the post   . I had to get back to work so was a wee bit stressed by the end of it all thinking i was going to be late. Anyways no harm done and we're looking forward to the scan on Tues.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

nothing worse than beening messed around hun    bet you cant wait 2 see the sprouts again on tuesday.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani i hope you are o.k hun


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243047.new#new


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope you are well and now up to your eyes in nappies and baby clothes at home   

mani hope you are well hun   

m2m have you got your appt for d/r we got ours yesterday d/r is 17th of august and scan is weds 1st of september one of the days that were planned tp go out so i are'nt going to be popular with the kids.

Zarah if your reading hope your o.k hun and make the most of the break.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck for your scan today kerry


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for all the good luck scan went great 1 healthy baby seen and is 1 day bigger so my due date is 1st march


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done Kerry, I knew everything would be ok, its so hard to measure them when its so early on especially when they're tucked away    Take care xx

Claire- been thinking of you and wondering if your in labour yet    xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh yes claire come on piglet and meet mummy and daddy they would love to meet you wee one.  

kerry glad all is well oh might end up having wee one on our wedding anniversary the 5th of march if you go over.

mani    you are o.k hun   

mins hope you got jasper home safely with no problems hun    to the 3 of you.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh yeah Mins we drove past your house today and I did think of you all, take care and just get in touch when you can lots of love special lady and a big    as usual to Jasper  xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on really quickly to say a huge *congratulations* to Manimoo on your  now that it's official. I'm sooooo happy for you.

Also congratulations to Kerry on your scan - such fab news! 

Jasper is a gorgeous little boy - lovely new pic, Mins.  I hope you're enjoying having him home at last! 

No, Caz, we don't have any dates yet.  I'm so impatient! We only got our invoice for treatment at the weekend, and don't get paid until tomorrow, so don't have enough money to cover the FET until it clears in our bank tomorrow morning. (Though I have to say it's lovely that the FET is about a quarter of what we paid for the fresh IVF cycle!) We'll be straight over to the clinic to pay up first thing tomorrow, and only once you've paid will they give you your dates. Fingers crossed we don't have long to wait.  Glad you've got your dates sorted!

Hope everyone else is okay. I haven't been around much as I've found it easier to keep myself distracted by non-TX-related stuff.  Big hugs for you all.  Wonder if Poppet has had her little one yet?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

see you ladies tomorrow good night sleep tight  girls


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just been across to pay the invoice and get our dates.   Our down-regulation appointment is Thursday 12th August and first scan is booked for 30th August - not sure how this works with a FET cycle but I assume it's to make sure my lining is thick enough for ET? (Think it's patches and pills this time instead of injections, though some of the documentation mentions Buserelin so not sure... maybe I'll have to have both? No stimming this time though!   )


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Kerry - really pleased to hear you had a good scan today! Fantastic news!!

Caz & M2M - good luck for your next cycles! M2M - i don't blame you for staying away a bit, tx can become a bit all consuming at times can't it? Really hope it works out for both of you this time round   

Poppet - i really hope we've not heard from you for a few days because piglet has made an appearance. Can't wait to hear! Hope you're well.

Isobel - hello honey, how are things with you?

Hi to everyone else and big hugs to all the little babies.

We have got our 20 week scan today - i can't believe i'm 20 weeks already. The first 12 weeks seemed to take forever but the last 8 have flown by. I'm a bit nervous about the scan. I think its the fact that its been called an anomaly scan, it makes me think they are going to find some anomalies - i hope not. Can't wait to see the little men again though and if everything is ok i think we might finally start buying some of the mountains of stuff we're going to need for when they arrive - eeeek!

Big hugs all round   

Vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- Good luck for today honey,Im sure everything will be fine. Im ok, well apart from having 2 teenage children    Just been to sort out dds wardrobe with her to be told she hates all her clothes and NEEDS new ones blah, blah, blah!!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel one word kids, my nephew is always saying that to his mum and he's only 10 little buggers.

vicky everything wil be perfect i am sure and the boys will be growing nicely, with it been winter if you need blankets for the boys or jumpers/cardigans let me know and i will pm you some prices as a guide, hun.   

m2m i asked about get my scan on monday the 30th and was told they dont do first scans on bh monday, we will be close together with d/r by about 4 day i bet you will start d/r on the day of your appt, as i think i will as i will be bleeding at the time i think as i will be on my pill free week at that point i stop taking the pill on weds 11th.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Vicky, good luck with your scan today!   Can't believe you're 20 weeks already.   Will you be having one of those 3-D scans as well in a couple of months?

Caz, that's a bit odd.   Just re-checked and the scan is definitely booked for 30th August... do you think they've got it wrong?


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

We're back from the scan and it was wonderful. We've got 2 perfect little long-legged boys in there who were wriggling away and making the sonographers job difficult! Everything looked perfect with all their bits and pieces in the right places. We're so happy! Got some more lovely piccies to add to the collection - can you believe they charge £5 for your 20 weeks scan pics, scandalous! 
Anyway everything is great and we're back again in 4 weeks to monitor their growth!

Right really must start getting organised now as my pregnancy seems to be flying by!

Love to all

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats brilliant new vicky do let me know if you want anything at all hun   

m2m i would check with them about that date as i spoke to karen yesterday and she said they dont do first scans on bh monday when i mentioned they had mine for the wednesday and we had planned to out out that day.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- we wouldnt expect anything else but long legged babies with their momma being as tall as you    Glad everythig is ok xxx

M2M/Caz- the clinic does scan on bank holidays but try to get it all done early in the morning


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel, karen actually said to me they dont do first scans on bank holiday monday.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - DH is a beanpole too so the long legs were inevitable


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Vicky, such fab news about your lovely boys!   You must've been thrilled to see them again.

Caz/Isobel, my scan is at 3.40pm that day so I wonder if they've got it wrong... hmm... can't really ring them from the office so will have to sneak off at some point or just wait until we see the nurse on the 12th to ask.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- that does sound odd as like I said all scans are done am on a bank holidays so they can shut up for lunch time    

Vicky- Oooh it'll be interesting to see how big they both are    Have you started buying things yet?

Dd got her own way whilst she went out with her brother and friends I spent the morning walking round town buying her new clothes. Got her a gorgeous maxi dress but she wont wear it, she has apparently gone off dresses  but the shorts and t shirts were a success  

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

awardness you should have taken er with you hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Caz she wont come clothes shopping as she just stands there looking round saying she doesnt like anything    She lives in bloody black at the minute (mind you so did I at that age   ) shes also getting her hair cut on Thursday and Ive said she has to grow her long fringe out cos I want to start seeing her pretty face, its true shes lovely and has lovely huge eyes with really long eye lashes but you can't see her face with all her hair all over it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my hair was long until 2 yrs ago when i got it cut short now i flick my fringe back when it gets to a point it is in my eyes cos cant do with it in my eyes with having problems with them and i cant see to knit if it is in my eyes.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - your DD sounds like a typical teenager, i was exactly the same at her age   . The only things we've bought for the boys are clothes so far. Mothercare have had a sale on and its buy one get one half price on sale items so we couldn't resist, we got some real bargains. Their clothes now take up half of DH's wardrobe   . We're on mission to get organised now so will need to start buying the practical stuff! Next job is sorting out the nursery i think!

M2M - we might have a 3D scan, i haven't decided yet. I'd really like to, i think they're amzing but its just so expensive! With us having twins we'll be scanned at least every 4 weeks anyway so i'm not sure i can justify the expense of an extra scan. DH really wants to so we'll see.

Still no word from Poppet i see! Fingers crossed little piglet is on his/her way!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

sorry its been a while! I just need time out for FF now & then.

I have had so much to catch up on!

Mani, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP   

Vicky, I'm so pleased your 20wk scan went well, it has flown by!

Isobel, what a nightmare holiday you have had! I had one 2yrs ago in Dominican Republic & I haven't been abroad since! anyway I hope your ok, I have missed our chats x

Mins, Jasper is just gorgeous & you must be so thrilled to be having him home, its been a long time! enjoy it hun   

Poppet, has piglet arrived? I hope so   

M2M & Caz, wow your both ready to start again.. I wish you both all the luck in the world

Kerry, I'm so glad your scan went well   

Did, I hope your 3 babies are giving you so much joy & your not to tired   

I think I have got everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone............... love to you all X


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice to see you Zarah, hope you're doing ok


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm feeling much better now after the mild attack of OHSS although I can tell you there was nothing mild about it!!!! Just glad I don't have two ovaries cause then I'd have been worse.
Also thankyou for all your kind wishes and words of congratulations, I still only half believe it and even did a test this morning!!! 
Today is my wedding anniversary so I'm pleased I'm feeling better were not doing anything special just getting a Indian and gonna book our summer holiday now we know what we doing.

When did you all get your early pregnancy scan? Mine is booked for 16th august but I think I'll be 8 weeks 5 days by then, do you think this is a bit late? Shall I go see my GP for referal to a midwife instead of waiting for the scan first?

Vikki it's nice to see that your latest scan was ok I think mows the time to go out spending I think and get yourself all organised.

Caz/M2M I'm pleased to hear your both organised with your next cycles and I wish you both all the luck in the world that things work out this time.

Poppet have you had the little monster yet? Even a quick word from mr poppet would do were just all dying to know what flavour you've got.

Isobel/ zarah    

Kerry I'm pleased you've finally found out you have a healthy little one in there I was such a long wait for you, worse even than the 2WW.

Mani xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani glad your o.k hun that is about right i would have thought, i know they are short staffed again nurses on hols etc.
happy anniversary hun 

had a fab day really enjoyed it at mothershiptons cave kids thought it was fab they had a nice long walk.

link to photos on ********. http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=188506&id=532740417


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-    Ill pm you over weekend honey- Ive missed you xxx

Mani- I dont know hun, they usually scan you at 7w5d?? Mind you there will be more to see the week after   

Poppet-      xxxx

Did- thanks for the pm    Ill reply on Saturday when Im off work xxx

Mins- Thinking of you at home now with Jasper   

Everyone else   

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone is o.k   

thinking of you all those that are pg   

and mins and liz with there wees ones at home.   

claire any sign of you baby yet cant wait to find out what you have had got to be a girl so that frankie and lola are'nt out number with all the boys.  

isobel are you busy beavering away at work like normal hun   i take it you have'nt heard from claire.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I've not been on guys.  I shall put you all out of your misery..............................Piglet is a girl!!   

I was booked in for an induction on Monday as my BP kept getting high in the last two weeks. I was started off at about 4pm (after being there since 10.30am!) and had some tightenings in the evening which meant I was strapped to a fetal monitor for about 2 hours.
Didn't sleep very well and when I got up at 5.30 a puddle appeared beneath me from nowhere............waters had broken. Went up to Labour & Delivery where I started to get stronger contractions, they broke the rest of my waters which then resulted in even stronger contractions.  I was managing ok with breathing and gas and air for a while but when a different midwife covered the the lunch break she wanted me to get on the bed and be hooked up to the fetal monitor (cos she was too useless to use the doppler). Well laying on my back was more painful than I could ever imagine and I couldn't manage it on gas and air so when the other MW came back I asked for an epidural, which could also help lower my blood pressure as this is a side effect. 
After that I had a lovely afternoon and evening, sat chatting with DH and the two midwives whilst I dilated.  BP was still a concern as it constantly went up and down. At 5.30pm I was 8 cm dilated and told that I would hopefully be the magic 10cm by the next check at 8.30pm.
After a shift change at 8.30pm I got a lovely senior MW called Betty who was told I would probably be ready to deliver. She did a VE and I was 7cm by her calcs, and not fully dilated at all. That meant I hadn't progressed at all in 3 hours.  She spoke to the doctor who said wait another hour, but when the doctor did the VE at about 10.30pm I was still 7cm.

The doctor then explained that they wanted me to have a c-section as I wasn't progressing and they couldn't see the situation changing, plus they were still worried about my BP.  So I was made ready for a c-section in the hour that followed. I had already been told when I went up to the L&D ward that the drug they use to help minimise blood loss after delivery couldn't be given to me as it causes BP to rise, so they had to consider that too.

So at 11.45pm on Tuesday night I was taken into theatre for a c-section. Everything went ok with the delivery and Piglet was born at 12.04 am.  DH got to cut the cord and tell me the sex.  Turns out that baby weighed 10lbs and 3oz and there was no way in hell my poor 'ickle body could manage to give birth to a baby of that weight and why I didn't dilate past 7cm.  None of the doctors I had asked about how big the baby was going to be said it would be that big, I'd been worrying for weeks about it and they pretty much thought I was being neurotic I think.  I was actually in shock when they said and I still don't have an explanation as to why she was that heavy.

Unfortunately things headed downhill sharpish after that as it turns out that I was bleeding very heavily and they were struggling to stop it.  I was so scared, and I mean scared! MW had to look after Piglet whilst DH came back to sit with me worrying that something was going to happen to me.  I was very lightheaded and being sick and trying to figure what was suddenly happening to me as I was numb from the breastbone downwards and had a sheet up which stopped me from seeing anything.  Anyway, they managed to stop the bleeding somehow after I had been in there nearly an hour and calling the main surgeon I think and I was wheeled to recovery to finally have a proper cuddle with my gorgeous little girl.

Turns out I lost 2 litres of blood during the c-section which had it been only a bit more would have resulted in a blood transfusion.  For me it meant that all the hard work I put into controlling my anaemia was wasted as I now have low iron levels again.  They decided against a transfusion in the hope that my body and the iron tablets manage it instead.

So I've been in hospital ever since and finally got out tonight! Its been a very hard week - coping with just how heavy a baby I was carrying (not that she looks really big) and dealing with the thoughts that I was going to die in childbirth. 

Luckily I had my beautiful daughter and wonderful DH to see me through those past few days and I'm looking forward to enjoying being at home as a family.

Sorry its such a rambling post but I wanted you to all know why I haven't been able to post sooner, and why DH couldn't either.  I text Liz with the news but bless her I know she won't post unless I ask her to and I forgot to say.

I'll try and catch up properly in the next few days but thanks for all thinking of me and I hope I've out you all out of your misery now you know the sex!!

Lots of love 

Poppet & Piglet   
(Claire & Lily)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well this week has been packed full of good news, my official BFP, Kerry and her long awaited scan showing all was well, caz and m2m getting their dates for their next cycles and the birth of little piglet.

Congratulations to poppet and mr poppet on the birth of your little piglet. What a fantastic weight, the bottom of your profile says "snuggle in tight" and I think she really did!!!!
I'm pleased piglet is a girl we were overdue a girl. I was starting to think that IVF only made boys lol.
I love the name Lilly by the way excellent choice.
Hope your first few days at home and as comfortable and relaxing as they can be whilst you get your strength back.

Take care mani xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

congratulations claire, im gonna try get round to emailing you.
hope your enjoying every second of lily 

love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

congratulations to claire and your dh on the birth of your heavy little girls what a weight hun.           love the name i like lily and i wont be able to forget it either as that what one of our dogs is called.

what a week its been kerrys scan, mani's bfp, mine and m2m's tx starting again and claire having wee baby lilly.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Claire    What a time you've had bless you but at least Lily is here now and all is ok. Great weight!!! I was 10lb and my mum said she would have given birth to me 10 x over rather than my brother who was 7lb7oz!! My sil is due in 2 weeks and she has been told to expect at 10lb girl too so we'll have to see what she is    Enjoy this special time hun, thinking of you all xxxxxx

Caz- Yeah working hard again, finally went to bed last night at 11pm after being up since 11am on Thursday , infact still sat here in bed although I have been up and down making cups of coffee. Back tomorrow for  a morning shift and then back on the night for a N/D. Hope your ok hun xxxx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet   

Sooo sooo happy for you hun, many congratulations on the arrival of baby Lily (lovely name) - I knew you were having a girl    Enjoy her   

 

Mins and Jasper xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope you are enjoying having jasper at home hun   

well ladies i have a poorly eye yet again so feelinng a little bit sorry for my self.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

*Poppet* - Awwww, congratulations on the birth of your darling Piglet aka Lily! I'm so happy for you.  It sounds like the birth was very traumatic but at the end of it you got your beautiful girl, which is all that matters. 

Big hugs to everyone else.  I am getting excited about starting the FET cycle now - our down-regulation appointment is next Thursday. Oh and I phoned up about our first scan being on Bank Holiday Monday and apparently they do them but only for their own reasons, not if someone wants to change to a Bank Holiday for convenience, but they did change my appointment from the afternoon to the morning as they prefer to get them done early (better for us too).


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi everyone hope your all well im always reading but try not to post all the time so i dont get paranoid its great to hear lily is here and jasper is home and im really pleased your getting excited about your fet M2m. as for us things are good im 10 weeks today and i have a fetal heart monitor from last time and baby has just come onto it so its real nice to be reasured things are good when i hear babys heartbeating away, not feeling to bad get a lot of nausea and tired all the time and im back at work tomorrow night after 10 weeks off so i guess im going to get a lot more tired.ive got my booking in next tuesday so will let you all know how that goes.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry, that has gone really quick hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Poppet - huuuge congratulations on the safe arrival of little Lily. I'm so pleased she is finally here and i'm sure you and DH are loving family life with her. Sorry to hear you had such a rough time during the birth    i hope you're feeling better soon and are not too emotionally scarred. Sending you big big hugs    and lots of    for little Lily. Enjoy this special time.

M2M - good to hear you're looking forward to the FET. I'll have everything crossed for you.

Caz - same goes for you. I really hope things work out well this time.

Isobel - sounds like you have been working too hard as usual    Naughty girl!!

Kerry - good to hear all is going well with you and you're regularly hearing the hearbeat. Hope the MS isn't too bad for you   

Mins - hope little Jasper is settling in well at home   

Did - hope the pumpkins are doing well and you're still loving being a triplet mum!

Big waves to Zarah, Manimoo, Charlie and anyone else i've missed.

As for me, all good here. I can feel the boys moving around loads now - its lovely - and i seem to be expanding everyday. I'm sure i look like i'm almost ready to drop already! I'm not sure i'll be able to get up off my chair by the time i get to the end - good excuse for DH to do everything   

Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have to go for my smear test tonight not looking forward to that last time i had smear at gp's i bleed afterwards but its my favourite nurse tonight and last time when she did the clomid one for ivf forms it was o.k. so i should'nt bleed this time, she is a bit more careful then some of the nurse's.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its very quiet on here lately hope everyone is o.k   

hope the new mums are making the most of the daughters and sons they dont stay babies long now, as i'm sure my sister would agree. to the babies   and there mums   

those that are pg hope everything is o.k and you are making the most of the bumps   

to everyone else


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone as lots of fun things planned for the weekend.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am very stressed at the min bloody jobcentre dont know what they are playing at first they have hull paying use which it is'nt, its york and now they oly have dh on the claim when its actually a joint claim so they only paid him as a single claim last week        sorry about that moan had to get it off my cheast. now waiting for york bdc to call me back.

hope everyone else is o.k


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone wow it's been quiet on here.

Caz sorry to hear about your problems at the job centre, there not very helpful are they. My husband once tried to claim as he had been made redundant and they gold him he wasn't entitled to anything cause he lived with me and I should earn enough to support us both, thing is at that point we wasn't married I didn't have to give him a penny did I. Usless the lot of them. Not long till your treatment starts again I really wish you the best of luck. Are they increasing your dose from the start this time in the hope u get a better response?

Hello to all the mummys hope your little ones are behaving
Hello to all the bumps, hope your growing big and strong for your mummies and daddies

Well I've had a week of it. Had to go back to work after all that time off and it was just crap no staff........ too many patients..... not enough hours in the day as it always is. My boss had put me on 3x 12 hour shifts in a row, day shifts as well so hardly stopped and guess what I'm back off sick again now as on Saturday I started bleeding. One minute I was fine the next my knickers were soaked with pinky watery blood!!!! I was so shocked at the speed it came it lasted for about 30 mins and then stopped before turning dark red eventually brown and by Saturday bedtime it had stopped completely. I rang and spoke to Denise during the worst of it on the Saturday afternoon and she said the earliest they could scan me was this morning so I've had to wait for 40 hours to find out if I'd lost my baby.
But ladies it's good news spud is fine and still snuggled in tight we even saw a tiny little heartbeat!! I've never felt so relieved in my life.
Denise had put it down to a heamatoma in my uterus and has warned me I could bleed again. Has anyone else had one of these heamatomas? 
I read through pages and pages of old posts trying to get reassurance but couldn't really find anything. I did notice though that my bleeding only happened 2 days later than vickys bleeding and I did manage to take dome comfort from that.

M2M I know your taking some time out fro
Feeling your life revolves around treatment so if your reading this I wish you the best of luck for your next round it won't be long now will it.

Winki where are u? You got any dates yet? Let us know.

Mani xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that was me too when we first moved into the house, but because dh had been working he got cont based benefit.
stimming is full dose 6 powders to 2 liquid. and i am break through bleeding again.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani. mins had bleeding at xmas that was a heamtoma


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mani - quite a few of us have had bleeding in early pg. Mine was only a fairly small amount and just when i wiped. When i went for the scan they couldn't find any reason for it (ie no haematoma) but said it was common with multiples so that was probably why. I know Poppet had some bleeding with piglet (not sure if haematoma) and Mins had a lot of bleeds with Jasper which i think they did put down to haematomas. I know its worrying but just rest and hopefully it wont happen again. Its great news that you saw a heartbeat on the scan, fingers crossed its smooth sailing from here!

Caz - sorry to hear about the probs with the job centre. Hope things get sorted out for you soon.

Big waves to everyone else   

I'm having a feet up day today, i'm feeling so tired at the moment. Think i might've overdone it with lots of cleaning over the weekend so today i'm doing nothing! Trouble is i end up bored - can't sit still for long!

xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ You take it nice and easy today, keep your feet up. How lovely that you can feel the boys wriggling around now        

Caz ~ Hope you get your benefits sorted out soon, it does seem like everyone is useless when it comes to this sort of thing. Hope the smear went OK? Keeping everything crossed for your tx         

Mani ~ Oh hun, sorry you had some bleeding   . Sounds like it’s quite common though, but do try and take it easy. Can you ask for light duties and shorter shifts and/or fewer days on at a time?? Great that you got to see Spuds little heartbeat, it sounds like he’s well and truly planted        

M2M ~ Hope you DP and OK, sending lots of positive vibes your way. Really chuffed your getting a bit excited about your FET. Good luck for down reg apt on Thurs         

Kerry ~ Let us know how you get on being booked in today. Can’t believe your 11 weeks already, time is flying by        

Mins ~ Jasper is beautiful name. Hope you are enjoying your time together now he is home. Must be lovely not having to be backwards and forwards to hospital!      

Isobel ~ Hope your getting some down time to take it easy    

Poppet ~ Huge congratulations on the arrival of Lilly....well done on making a girl! We all knew it would be. Hope you and DH are now enjoying every minute with Lily after a difficult birth. I love the name, very pretty        

Zarah ~ Hope you’re OK      

Dids ~ Hi hun, hope life isn’t too hectic!!      

Really sorry if I missed anyone, this    is for you    

Sorry I’ve not been around much, Operation New kitchen is in full swing and I barely have time to eat before bed at the moment. I’ve been reading, just no time to post. We took DP’s nephew to see Toy Story 3 on Saturday, he’s only 4 and it was his first time at the cinema. He loved it and was really good, but not overly keen on the tippy chairs and sat on floor instead! I cried, good job I had glasses and 3D specs on so no one could see me blubbing. 1 week tomorrow till our apt with Mr M. If all is OK with our bloods and SA, he will put us on waiting list for IVF!! Rang the clinic this morning and they have all the welfare forms back from GP. Mr M said it’s about 6 week waiting list at the moment, so we might start in Oct after my AF??    
xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mani- a few of us have had the nasty heamatomas    thats what I had last time mine didnt resolve but I also had far worse bleeding than you too. Its very, very scary when it starts. You really need to be on sick with your feet up honey xxxx

Willy- I loved Toy Story too, its good isnt it although I dont like those heavy 3d specs they give you now, I ended up having to take mine off and watching it all blurry  

Caz-    Hope your sorted out at the Job centre now xxx

Vicky-   

Mins and Jasper-    Sorry I havent replied yet   

Im totally knackered, been doing 17 hr shifts and really done in at the minute.   


Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

got letter this morning to confirm spear results appeared narmal so just got to get full smear report from gp's which they have'nt had back yet as the health autritiey sends all the letters out on behalf of the gp's now apparently i did'nt know that.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls hope your all well im finally back moved into my new house yesterday been very hectic these last 3 weeks but hopefully we can settle now.

Poppet - Congrats on the birth of baby Lily hope your both doing well and your enjoying been a mummy   

Mins - Love the name hope little Jasper is doing well   

Manimoo - Im sure your haematoma will resolve itself and your pregnancy will be fine 

Vicky - Wow 22 weeks flys by when its not your own pregnancy hope your little boys are growiing strong and giving you lots of kicks   

Willywinki - Ooooh 6 week waiting list thats good not long before you start the IVF journey 

Dids - Hope your 3 little ones are doing well saw the pics you added on ******** there all so cute 

Kerry - Hope the pregnancy is going well   

M2M - Not long for the FET cycle really hope everything goes well for you   

Caz,Isobel, Zarah - Hope your all well   

Sorry if i missed anyone out hard catching up after all this time when so many of us on here lol


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope no-one minds but i have added a bump pic! If anyone finds this uncomfortabel i will change it, just let me know i won't be offended.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thats a nice neat bump i really miss my bump i would have another one now if i could naturally


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow vicky lovely neat bump i loike it, some people have untidy bumps, if you know what i mean.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Charlie - love the new pic of Riley, what a cutie!


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

yogvik not offended at all more envious cos im 11 weeks and twice the size of you but i was with jake so i think its normal for me. well i had my booking in today all is well and even managed to get a scan booked for 13th week we have to pretend we dont have edd. midwife also comfirmed the fluttering movement im getting already cos ive been telling myself its to early but she said its not especially with my size already.hope your all well and nite nite im wacked


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Here's a few photos of Lily for you.

Will try and post as soon as I get chance.

http://a.imageshack.us/img295/5299/80245817.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img835/9692/39513052.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img9/8664/34712458.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img691/4338/10761561.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img225/3185/76326211.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img245/1908/78275938.jpg

x x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Poppet shes a little cutie x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous Poppet!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww poppet she a just so cutie but for a 10lb odd baby she does'nt look big

m2m ggod luck for tomorrow i will be thinking of you hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m hope all went well with d/r this morning


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

girls how long were your down reg appointments second time round, any body know please. hand book says 30 mins but m2m as said they were there all of 5 mins this time, as i have somebody meeting use at hospital to drop something off i won on ebay last night.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one- Aww Claire she is lovely I bet your both over the moon honey    My sil had my niece  this week, she was 9lb7oz she has loads of dark hair and is a cutey too   

Sorry Im not posting much but Ive been doing between 50 and 60 hrs a week at work and as its nights Im just constantly trying to catch up with sleep or house work   

Thinking of you all and when I get 5 mins Ill do some personals xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel you naughty girl you will be making yourself poorly again    hun   

claire hope lily is being a good girl for her mummy

mines hope jesper is o.k.

did the triplets are growing so fast now. 

m2m hope the jabbing is going o.k 

mani hope you've had no more bleeding hun    do you still have your scn tomorrow,

vicky hope your o.k.

kerry soon be your scan bet your cant wait see the lo again,

willy good luck for your appt on wednesday hun   

charlie hope you are settling into your new house, i bet it is strange for riley hun    at least you know you are'nt going to get evicted because the land has'nt paod the rent


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya everyone!
Pretty new to all this, not been a memeber long but thought i'd put a post on ere as im from hull also   .... not started tx yet but going for the group meeting on friday and starting as soon as after that. Will be our first try, were having icsi... getting excited now been ttc since 2007 i think they've got the ball rolling quick tho which is good.
well good luck to all u ladys having tx and hope to hear from u all
love billie xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

a big warm welcome to you billie, we are on our second round of tx picking drugs to start again to we also have to have icsi, dh as low count but he's not the only one at fault, as i also dont ovulate, you will go for group meet then on your next af you will have to ring them to them you day one if this on a sat or sun you will need to ring first thing on the monday morning. we have been ttc since late 2004.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thanks Caz1976... same ere DH has a low count, motility and abnormal but there is hope out there... u got my all excited now lol was only this morning when i was working out my next AF and it should be 2nd of september, i also have to take the pill   not really sure why but the consultant said its to thinken my womb or something, hope i respond the the drugs ok... sorry to hear your first try didn't work, wish and   for your second try to be the one! Xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

everyone has to take it now, i did'nt with my first go in december/jan/feb, but its new protocol or something to just to be safe and it also means that they can take you to day 28 before starting down reg i am actually past that and having af, i should think i will start jabbing tomorrow. hun


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

ahh right well thats orite then coz i told the doctor that i usually have a 28 day cycle but just recently its been anything from 26 to 30... but then saying that was 30 last month probs with the stressing of just getting married haha, got 2 months supply of cilest pill... how do u find the jabbing if u dont mind me asking? sounds scary but i bet its not that bad.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont find it bad to be honest its not so bad and they will do you a demo when you go to pick up drugs also they will do you a mock embryo transfer at your first d/r appt, sounds exciting when did you get married


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I wondered if it would be ok to join the group please as I could do with a bit of support?

This is my story:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244740.0

I'ved been having a read through the thread and it's really comforting to know that there are people not far away going through the same thing. x


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Good job we aint scared of needles then eh? we got married of 10th july best day of my life, just want ickle bambino's to come now to complete our family   xx

Hiya katietiger,
just read your post on the link u sent, totally understand were ur coming from when u say about friends getting pregnant, i've got a friend with 3 littles ones n it drives me crazy, she knows abit of what were going thro and im sure she rubs it in my face but not sure if its my emotions or what but i dont like the way i feel when it comes to family n friends having babies. Me and DH saw Mr Mcguiness, what a lovely fella.
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow so not married long then just over a month i think is brill and that you will be start tx before you know it, 9 months turns into nearer 11 once you are going through tx and it works, its funny you should say about been scared of needles cos there was one ladie at the info evening when we went last december and she actually asked about the needles, me and dh came to conclusion she must have scared of them.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi girls 

Hope you're all doing well. I haven't been on here much at all as like I said before, I'm trying to avoid thinking about this cycle of TX too much and instead am just getting on with the day-to-day as much as I can!

*Billie86* and *KatieTiger* - Wow, two new people in one day, how fantastic.  Lovely to have you here and I can guarantee you won't find a nicer bunch of local ladies for support. Everyone here has been a great support to me through the tough times and will be to you too.  Good luck to you both on your new journeys. Don't worry too much about the injections, Billie. I was terrified before I did mine but if I can get through a full cycle and then go back for more, anyone can!
*Caz* - Good luck for your d/r appointment tomorrow.  I bet you'll only be in there a short time and you might get the new girl Aimée like we did - she was really sweet. Actually, having said that we were in for 5 minutes, we were in the waiting room for 20 minutes before that and then sat in the pharmacy waiting for our drugs for another 45 minutes. 

*Poppet* - What a gorgeous little girl you have. She is just so sweet and pretty - you must be over the moon and so happy to have her with you at last. Lovely little Piglet, welcome to the world! 

*Isobel* - That sounds exhausting.  I'm shattered after 38 hours so 50-60 would probably kill me, especially nights! Hope you find the time to relax soon. 

*Vicky* - Your bump pic is absolutely fab! Wow! How can you be 23 weeks already?!! Where does the time go? Will you be having another scan soon - are you going for a 4D one? I assume you get scanned more frequently with twins anyway? Oooh so many questions!

*Kerry* - Not long until your next scan now - how exciting.  Have you told Jake yet - or has he noticed himself? 

*Charlie* - Riley is just lovely and changing all the time. What a little sweetie he is. I hope the housing situation is all sorted now and you're able to get settled. 

*willywinki* - I hope your wait to start TX is a short one.  I also loved Toy Story 3 and I think the only reason I didn't cry is that DP and I saw it the same day I failed my driving test (2nd time round)... and I'd cried enough that day that I was all cried out! It is a lovely film though and so funny.
*Manimoo* - How are things now after your scare? I really hope everything is okay.  I'm sure haematomas are really common in pregnancy as I've heard of loads of girls on here getting them. Just another way for nature to scare us! 

*Mins* - I hope gorgeous little Jasper is settling in well at home and you're enjoying having him there. It must be such a wonderful feeling having him home after all that time spent in hospital. 

*Did* - I expect the pumpkins are keeping you extremely busy! They are just lovely - as I think I asked you on ********, can you tell the girls apart? I have read about the parents of identical babies having to paint their toenails different colours to tell them apart! 

*Zarah* - Big hugs to you and I hope you're doing okay. 

Hope I've not missed anyone out but if I have, big hugs for you too and I hope you're okay. 

I have been a bit mopey today as two ladies I know (not from Hull Clinic) who had their TX on the exact same dates as me and got a  have just reached 12 weeks today. It is bittersweet as I am so happy for them but this date (16th August) has been stuck in my head ever since I started my first cycle as I daydreamed about becoming pregnant and being able to tell my friends and family today... you know how it is, you get ideas. 

Well this time around I'm not working out any dates and am just going to try to take it all in my stride. I really want our little frosties to be healthy, happy, sticky ones.  I'm so scared they won't thaw successfully or they just won't stick for whatever reason.  But I need to focus on being positive! Aimée (the new girl we saw for our d/r appointment, think she's a nurse?) said we can definitely have a double transfer this time so providing 2 embryos thaw, we can have 2 put back. 

I'm onto Day 5 of down-regulation now (feels weird to be injecting again!) and have my baseline scan on Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m when you went for d/r last thursday were you in middle of your a/f cos i am not sure if somebody as worked something out wrong i know karen said they could go 21 to 28 days for d/r but i'm day 3 of af will be day 4 tomorrow.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Caz, I had my last AF from 19th-23rd July, and when I rang up with my Day 1 they told me to start taking the Pill on Day 2, so I started that on 20th July and am still on it so no AF. When I went for my d/r appointment they said to continue with the Pill for another 5 days so today is my last day of the Pill (been taking it 28 days, so had to start a new pack). What Aimée told me was that I will have an AF now and then my baseline scan is a week after my AF (30th August) - hope that makes sense? Have you been on the Pill too?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi to the 2 newbys and welcome aboard, thank you to caz and isobel for asking how we are im doing well most days im ok with the nausea then ile have an off day like today but im happy with that i have another scan nx tuesday which i carnt wait for it will be nice to see the wiggleing worm cos thats what it feels like at the moment.
M2m thank you again for asking and ive got my fingers crossed for you, you said about the other girls been 12 weeks today well i dont know if it helpeds but i also thought of you today as i met this milestone and was a bit gutted that we wasnt here together. i really hope this is your time and that my strawberry had a word with your embies in the incubator befor it left and told them to be good for you this time which im sure they will.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my last lot finished last wednesday evening nobody said to keep taking it though so i am on weeks break bet they didnt realise i would be in middle of bleed i will have to mention it tomorrow i have taken it for last 2 months to regulate bleeds with not having one for 2 months, oh well if i was ment to keep taking it someone should have told me that so it's not my fault if i have done wrong. my july af was 17th to 23rd, but pill stopped for a week then started again on 21st for 14 days which was last wednesday 11th. af then started on saturday.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its strange you have been d/r since thursday yet i go tomorrow and my scan is 2 weeks on wednesday an i will have only be d/rfor 2 weeks and you'll have been d/ring for nearly 3 when you have yours, wonder if thats cos i'm d/ring in the middle of a bleed.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Caz, I have got to say that nobody told me about continuing the Pill this time round either, but Dawn mentioned it on my first cycle (that I would have to keep taking it until my d/r appointment) so this time I rang up and checked with them to make sure I had to keep taking it after Day 21 when the pack finished. I think that's one area they are a bit slack in, to be honest, as the reception staff aren't clued up on each of the patients' individual treatment plans - they don't seem to know who is and who isn't on the Pill and never seem to know about my sedation requirements when I ring up. Starting a cycle can be quite confusing especially when on the Pill. They need to make it more clear.   Either that or they really need to have the d/r appointment on Day 16 so that when they tell you to come off it (5 days after d/r seems to be the standard) you have just finished a pack. See what they say tomorrow and hopefully it'll be okay.   

Kerry, your post made me cry - I like the idea of your little strawberry whispering to my little "frobies" as DP is calling them and telling them to be good. Great news that your scan is coming up so soon.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

katie i just read you link and wanted you to know i was just the same as you i never had af at all took month after month of clomid with no ovulation or bfp stopped clomid when they realise it had changed my cells in the cervix and had given me cin 2 cancer cells but if you read my signature you will see my first ivf i had my ds and im currently 12 weeks pregnant from my 3rd cycle so there really is hope there. as for feeling alone as was much like you but then i realise that talking to people made me realise im not the only one i dont think i ever met or spoke to someone who doesnt know someone who has had fertility problems i also realise that the more i opened up to whoever would listen the less i stressed and this nightmare wasnt as hard as it used to be it just something me and my dh have to do to have a baby if that makes sense.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes i finished last pack las wednesday 11th so 6 daysi have been off it.i thought you would know and should have inboxed you on ******** to find out, if i had thought but you should'nt have to check on these things all the time or well bet tx gets delayed now because they did'nt tell me this. to be honest i have felt grotty on the pills as i have had bleeds while actually taking them on both packs. and was a bit as to weather bleeding was going to stop last before i stopped taking the pill.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will bid you good evening it's bedtime as we are up early in morning as got to be at my mums for 8 dad wants to set of then as with our appt been 9.30 we might get abit stuck in rush hr traffic and we have to go up into tower block first to paying office for travel form.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck for your appointment today Caz and I really hope your treatment doesn't have to be delayed.     Hopefully they will start you d/r straight away and maybe do your baseline scan a bit sooner considering you have had your AF already?


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to billie and Katie. Everybody on here are lovely and so supportive. I really hope it helps you both to be able to talk about what you’re going through. My family and close friends know about us ttc and our infertility and are very supportive, but there’s a different level of understanding from people going through this        

Kerry~ When will you get results from Clomid?        

Poppet ~ Piglet is so cute, bet you can’t stop looking at her?!        

M2M ~ Sorry your having a rough time, it much be so hard to get past the milestone once you’ve got a date in your head   . Have everything crossed for your FET.  I love the thought of strawberry having a little word with your “frobies” too (love the name BTW). Great news that you can have 2 transferred this time.         

Caz – Really hope that you the pill regime you’ve been taking is right and they don’t delay your tx         

Isobel – Congrats on the birth of your niece, hope you’re doing well and getting some well earned rest after your work marathon!!!!      

Mins, Dids, Charlie ~ Hope you and little one’s are all loving family life    

Mani ~ Hi hun, hope your OK      

Kerry ~ Wow, can’t believe your scan is next week. Time is really flying by. Hope the nausea goes soon hun        

Sorry if i've forgotton anyone          

As for me life is still crazy hectic. My brother was rushed to hospital with suspected heart attack on Sat night. Mum didn’t tell me until Sunday afternoon, but by that point they’d confirmed it wasn’t a heart attack. They couldn’t find what had caused the attack so he might need more tests. I was mad they didn’t tell me, but at least I didn’t have to worry for the whole time. He’s only 33 and pretty fit ex rugby player so it’s a bit worrying.      

My belly button wound became infected and over granulated. Quacks have given my antibio’s and some silver nitrate dressings and it’s clearing up now. I’m certain it’s the non-dissolving dissolvable sutures they used. My GP said that a lot of people have problems with them.    

Apt tomorrow afternoon, not sure it’s with Prof K or Mr M. We saw Prof K last time, but only because Mr M was triple booked somehow. Not really sure what will happen, not much i suspect. I guess they will confirm the results from the bloods and DP’s SA, then tell us we’re on the waiting list hopefully....eeeeeeek! Can’t believe we’ve reached this point finally. How long after this point did NHS funded peeps go to the group evening?    

xxx


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning everyone,

Thank you for the warm welcome.  It's really comforting to know of people going through the same thing and going to the same clinic.

As you say, Mr M is a lovely man.  Considering it took THREE YEARS to get referred to him due to our previous GP not listening or acknowledging there was a problem, when we first met him he really was a breath of fresh air and made us a bit more positive again.  I'm hoping he'll give us the luck of the Irish too - I was conceived on St Patrick's Day, have Irish friends and an Irish dog, so think it's a good omen!  

When I told DP last night of yet another friend that had got a BFP, his response was "Not another pregnant women, we can't seem to escape them".  It did make me smile as he does try to keep postive and jovial about things. 

When I ring Dawn on Friday for our latest blood results, if Clomid hasn't worked again, I'm going to ask what can be done next.  What would be the next stage?  I don't think I can face another round of the stuff as it really makes me feel ill and, as I have epilepsy that is hormone triggered, although it hasn't caused a fit (touch wood) it just hits me for six (and DP is getting grey hair with the mood swings!).

Thanks ever so much for your support.  Look forward to getting to know you all better. xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

A big welcome to our newbies Katie and Billy   I think you'll find this site really helpful and the girls on this thread are particularly lovely (not that i'm biased   ) - hope you get all the support you need. Infertility is a long a difficult journey but you WILL get there   

Caz - good luck for today. Hope there hasn't been a mix up with your pill and you can start down regging straight away. I'm sure you really don't want anymore delays with this cycle    I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

M2M - good to hear you've started your next cycle. Sending lots of      to your little frosties. I really hope they thaw well and that they are nice and sticky this time. Great news you can have 2 transferred. Thanks for asking about me and the sprouts. We've got our next scan next week and then we're going to book a 4D one for the week after. We weren't going to have one (thought it was a bit OTT when we get scanned every 4 weeks anyway) but after seeing some pics and DVD's from other peoples it looks lovely - i can't wait to see the boys little faces   

Big waves to everyone else out there and hope all the little babies are doing well and being good for their mummies and daddies.

xx


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thanks to all u lovely ladies welcoming me to ff, found it alot better opening up to ppl and spec with u all going thro the same thing, its a great understanding... yeah only been married a month, got abit upset on the wedding night with ppl asking when are we going to have a family ect but we got thro it and had a lovely day at the end of it, weather was the best to, couldnt of asked for a better day.... can anyone tell me if i will have to take the pill for a month after the meeting before DR?? or take the pill and DR at the same time? xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Billie, you will usually take the Pill from Day 2 of your period prior to starting treatment, though on my first cycle I think I started about 9 days into my cycle. Then I continued d/r for 5 days and came off the Pill on Day 5 of d/r.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks to m2m and vicky for the good luck wishes, well it all went well we saw debbie and i did tell her about the fact i had come of the pill last wednesday so she went of and had a word with dawn who then came in to see use too and asked when i had started bleeding well i have to go back on the pill from tonight take it for 21 days and on day 21 which is the 6th sept, i start d/r and then have to take pill for another 5 days till the 11th, then back for baseline scan on the 20th of september so 3 week delay but still gave me all drugs ready just delayed by 21 days,

hope everyone else is o.k 

and the newbies are felling a bit better about been able to chat to people going through a similar thing.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone   

I'm sorry I have been away for a  while but FF gets to me sometimes & I need a break from it. My next tx is still not in sight & it hurts sometimes.

Massive CONGRATULATIONS Poppet & DH on the birth of your beautiful daughter Lily. It sounds like you had an horrendous time & I hope you are ok now.

Big welcome to Billie & Katie, you have come to the right place, you will get all the support you need from the ladies on this thread   

I have had to read lots to catch up so doing personals is a little difficult but I hope you are all doing great at whatever stage you are at    XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Zarah    Stay strong hun, the wait will be worth it when you get a whole cycle to yourself      

Caz ~ Sorry you've been delayed 3 weeks, they should make it clearer. It's not like there arn't a million and one other things to try and remember when going through tx. It's all very confusing!   

Katie ~ I had my 2nd lap and dye 6 weeks ago, and the plan had been for us to go onto Clomid after that, as I don't always ovulate and we didn't meet the criteria for time TTC to have IVF. But, Mr M said that my endo was bad enough to go straight to IVF and skip Clomid. I'm guessing if Clomid still hasn't worked and you're on a high dose already, they may put you forward for IVF. I went onto the Clomid thread and found out that it can be absolutely horrid so not surprised you don't want another round   . What level are you on?

Vicky ~ Will next week be your 20 week scan? Can't beleive the sprouts have been simmering for that long    

Billie ~ I know the feeling, it's upsetting when everyone starts asking about you having babies. I was at my cousins little boy's christening a few weeks back and everyone was asking when me and DP would have babies. I'm about 10 years older than all my female cousins when they started families so i'm a bit of a freak to them!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye which makes them all in there 20's hun nothing wrong with waiting a bit longer to ttc, i am sure you will be a better mum for it as you have had alife if you know what i mean hun.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Winki - 24 week scan next week. When you're expecting twins you have scans every 4 weeks so lots of opportunities for us to see the sprouts!

Good luck for your appt tomorrow, i hope you're not waiting long to start tx!

x


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning everyone,

Just thought I would pop by.  Had a bit of a bad night last night tbh.  DP and I were talking and preparing ourselves for our next CD21 results on Friday.  I'm on 100mg (2 tablets) of Clomid at the moment which Mr M has told us is the highest I can take due to me being on drugs for epilepsy.  I asked DP how he was feeling and he said, if this cycle was a failure too, he thinks we should call it a day.    He said he hates me having to go through all this and that he wouldn't want us to go through IVF as this has been bad enough.

I told him that I am willing to put myself through anything if it meant having a chance of being a mummy but he said our relationship and my health was the most important thing and that sometimes life is hard and that it maybe just isn't meant to be for us.  

I then lost it then and sobbed my heart out and said that if that is how he felt, and if Friday is D Day then maybe it is the end of the road for us too.  Knowing how much having a family means to him (he told me on our first date 8 years ago now), I couldn't live with myself knowing I was the reason he couldn't have that family when he could easily find someone else that could provide it.

I haven't spoke to him yet today as he was still asleep when I left for work so we'll talk more tonight.

I guess I'd just got myself in a big state and think about nothing else but this.  I needed to let it all out.

 to you all today and thanks for listening. x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Katie, I’m really sorry to hear that . If it helps at all, me and DP had a similar conversation on Sunday. After lots of tears it comes down to DP wanting to look after me and preserve our relationship, just as your DP does. I realise that outwardly to him, it might look like those things are less important to me than having a baby, and I admit at times I need pulling back and reminding of that. To me, there are certain points in this process where the pressure just builds and explodes.....it’s almost inevitable. 

Take one step at a time and see what results come back on Friday, you might be pleasantly surprised. Did you have any signs of ovulation with this cycle? If the results aren’t great, then wait and see what Mr M says, but don’t try and run away on what if’s too much.

Keep talking and I’m sure you’ll work through this, he clearly loves you and you him from what you have said. He probably needs some reassurance that he and your relationship are the most important thing to you. 


  xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy good luck for your appt hun will be think of you   

katie    we keep having similar decusions dh is more worried that i wont be able to cope if this ivf is a failure too and my health is more inmportant then having a failed tx as i have asthma too. to be honest the ivf drugs sound like they are a bit more pleasant than the clomid.


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Why didn't I find this forum sooner...you're all so supportive and make things so much clearer than in my mashed up head.

Willy - Hope your appointment with Mr M goes ok today  

Caz - thank you - it's good to know I'm not the only one and also battling other medical conditions


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie, I think willy is right, just take one step at a time. See what Friday brings before discussing where to go next. It is hard been the one who can't have children when your DH/DP can, I am in the same boat. Keep strong x


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Zarah, your comments and support do mean a lot


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie maybe they will put your problems down as unexplanned infertility do u ovulate.


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Caz,

No I don't ovulate which is onestumbling block and AF is so irregular (anything from a 30 day cycle to 3 years in between AF's!).

I really am ready and willing to try anything.  I guess I just need to assure DP that I am strong enough in myself and that our love for each other will carry us through this.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think they have tryed you with clomid because there is only you at fault, where by we have a slightly different situation as i dont ovulate, but i used to and dh as low count so prof k said there was no point in me going on clomid, if it's what you decide on ivf then they would put you on the pill to regulate your cycle.


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

I see.  Thanks for explaining.

Have to say, it's beginning to feel a bit like a lose lose situation at the moment since I had to come off the pill after trying 3 different ones as they were affecting my epilepsy meds too much.  

I will try and live in hope though.  

Thanks for all the support


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie which ones did they have you on hun. it is a bit of a night mare when you have underlying illnesses i was like that with the asthma took me age's to get a pain killer that did'nt effect me, last time on ec day they wanted me to take ibuprofen i had to tell them i did'nt think that was a good idea as i know it can set it of drs, have precribed me it but always say to stop taking it if i get any side effect with the asthma, i dont take pain killers unless i have to and if ii do i try to get panadol or get gp's to precribed kapake Cocodamol as i know they dont effect me either.

willy how did you get on with your appt hun hope all is o.k


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes Willy, hope your appt with Mr M went ok  

Caz, I tried 2 different combine pills (can't remember names of the top of my head as it was years ago) but I was quickly taken off them due to adverse reactions with my Lamictal pills and horrible side effects.  I was then put on the mini pill Cerazette which didn't give me any side effects, but stopped my AF's completely.  After a few years on them and during a check up at the GP when I mentioned we were wanting to ttc, it was decided that I would come off it and see if they came back and AF's haven't been right since.

Like you, I get paranoid about taking any meds really in conjunction with my regular ones.  If I ended up having a seizure I'd be stuffed as I'd have my driving licence taken off me for a year until they could say I was seizure free and I'd just have to start all over again.

All this annoys me.  I've never done anyone any harm, always tried to do my best and be a good person, eat healthly and look after myself...and yet my body won't work properly... and then there's people like a girl in the office I work in (2 organisations share the same space), she always said she hated children, binged drank a lot, then gets pregnant completely by accident and now sits with her bump yappering on like she's Supernanny or something  

and PMA to everyone today. x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that sounds like a girl i worked with she had a one night stand kept on drinking cos she did'nt know she was pregnant for weeks, then moaned cos she was having to worked and hated doing the work then decided she wanted another 2-3 yrs ago fell pregnant and had a little girl last year, and there i was trying for yrs with no success, this november it will be 6 yrs since we started ttc, as i was on the pill till then but had a break in between, and when we got engaged when i was 21 i went back on them but they changed them after about 2 years and i was taken microgynon i had no problems with them.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say "Hi" to Katie and Billie and I hope you receive lots of support on here. Ill be back  on in a few days as Im at work in a couple of hrs and did 17hrs yesterday, but never mind!!

Willi- hope they get to the bottom of the problem with your brother, it must be very worrying xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Isobel - Brother is OK now thanks, not sure what caused it but defo nothing wrong with his heart thank goodness    

Katie ~ Really hope you and DP had a good chat and have got back on an even keel again   

Saw Prof K in the end yesterday, he's so funny. He was confused about everything, if we were already on waiting list, why we had gone back to sub-fertility clinic..........I didn't have the heart to tell him it was his idea! Anyhoo, we are on the list!!    We popped to the IVF clinic afterwards and filled in the criteria form, the lady on reception told us the counselling letter would be sent with "the letter". She said we shouldn't have to wait too long, but wouldn't say roughly how long   . She said we would get a letter inviting us to the group evening. 

When do they hold the group evenings?

  and    to everyone xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy friday evening once a month as i know from i think it was billie the one this month is tomorrow so i should think you will get to go on the one next month it either at 5 or 5.30 almost sure its 5 though for about 1 1/2 hrs they talk you through everything and show you clips etc an there is a chance for you too ask questions at the end, an then you start tx with  af after that,


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Katie ~ Good luck for getting your CD21 results tomorrow, sending you heaps of        and


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

I just want to scream or cry  

I've just got all the way to work and realised I've left my mobile on the side in the kitchen with Mr M's secretary's number in it and now I won't be able to get my results today  

I rang OH the minute I got in but he had already left and couldn't turn back and I can't call from work as nobody knows about all this and also we share an office with another firm so it's not exactly private.

Of all the days to do it!

I guess I could try and find a phone box at lunch, but then if she's on lunch she can't ring me back.

I'm SO angry with myself.  I hardly slept, woke up so early and now this.

Why today of all days!?!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

I don't suppose she has an email address I could catch her on.

What a great start to the day


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, calmed a bit...just check boss's diary, she's leaving at lunch and taking the afternoon off by the looks due to a meeting cancellation.  I'll be the only one of our team in, so I'll drive home at lunch once she's gone and get my phone and then ring for them this afternoon.

Sorry for being a stresshead...I'll have a brew and calm it Kermit. x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie hun good luck could you not take afternoon off too   then if it's not good news at least you would be at home.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Katie you can ring the switchboard and ask them to put you through to Mr M's secretary. I always do that as i am forever losing the piece of paper i write the direct number on. Switchboard is 01482 875875

Stay positive


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

That might not be a bad idea Caz.  Once her ladyship has left the building, I'll go home, if it's bad news, I'll just stay there and hug the dog till DP gets home.  I can access work stuff online anyway so could just work from home.  Don't think I could face coming back in anyway if it is bad.

Willy, thanks for the number, if I can't wait till I get my phone, I'll try ways and means of ringing this morning. 

Thanks guys.  You really have been a tower of strength to me these last few days and I'm so glad I joined here.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

That's good you can work from home. There's nothing worse than having to put a happy face on at work when you feel crap! 

Good luck     and remember, it's not the end if it hasn't worked


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning girls  
*Katie* - Good luck for your phone call today.    I think Caz's idea is a good one - stay home this afternoon (it's Friday after all!) if you can. I hope the news is good though.

*Caz* - Sorry to hear your d/r had to be moved back but I'm glad that's it now and you can just start when the time comes, rather than having to go back. Hopefully they will realise now that they need to be a bit clearer about these things. Glad you've got your drugs and everything ready to start!

*Willy* - So glad to hear your appointment went well and you're on the list.  We never attended the group info evening - they sent us a DVD instead!  
*Isobel* - You must be soooooooo tired. Hope you get some time to yourself over the weekend. 

*Zarah* - It's totally understandable that you have wanted to stay away for a bit. I felt the same after my  and have felt somewhat like that ever since but it's eased a bit now we've started D/R... hopefully you will be back on the TX train before too long.

*Vicky* - That's great that you get scanned so often. It must be so reassuring to see your lovely little boys every 4 weeks. 

Big hugs to everyone else, including the bumps and the babies.   I am fine. I'm finding down-regulation so easy this time and not having any side-effects that I can notice. I'm doing my injections without a second thought now as I'm so used to it this time round! I am on Day 8 now and my baseline scan is in about a week and a half. Just waiting for AF to arrive now! Come onnnnnnnn!


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Morning Lady's! just popped on to say hi

Hope u get good news with the phone call Katie just stay  

n Caz sorry to hear about ur DR been put back a further date, I'm sure when u do have it will be the one, i believe everything happens for a reason so fingers crossed for u when u start  

well we've got the meeting at 5 today, abit anxious as to whats going to happen and excited at the same time... i think u've done the right thing Katie not telling work ur private business, i've told my boss but im now thinking should i have? if it dont work ect do i have to explain?? also can u take time of work when u go from transfere? i'm a care assistant, lifting clients ect... i had my review at work and manger said once i fall pregnant i'll be put on light duties making beds and that, going in the lift instead of running up the stairs but i want to be on light duties when i've had ET.. anyways enough babbling, hope ur all well xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck for the meeting today Billie.   As for light duties, the clinic will tell you after ET that you shouldn't do any heavy lifting and should be on light duties so don't worry. Technically after ET you are "pregnant" as you have a fertilised embryo in your uterus so you should act as if you are pregnant.


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

I ovulated!!!!!  

I couldn't get home at lunch as Hull city centre is currently gridlocked due to the A63 being closed at present.

That was the last straw, so I went on a mission to find a telephone box   (it costs 40p nowadays to get an outside line!!!?? )

I couldn't really hear what Dawn was saying due to a busker being right outside the one phone box I found to be working    I think whatever the level was ended in a 6 (?).  I then said, "pardon" and then she said "I can confirm you've ovulated this month"...and I squealed down the phone at her!  She said Mr M wants me to continue on the 100mg and see how next month goes.

I then put a pound in to call DP and got his answerphone  , but I think he will be pleased.

I know it's just a start, but a start all the same after endless negativity.

Thank you everyone


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Argghh, just typed a message then lost it!   

Katie ~ That great news, congrats. Now you know it's working, it will make taking the Clomid a little more bearable    Have you been on the Clomid thread? They are lovely and have lots of tips, like taking it before bed so you can sleep through some of the worst side effects. Keep up the PMA   

Billie ~ Good luck for tonight, i'm sure it will be fine, and another step closer    Your one step ahead of us, what happened after you went on the NHS waiting list for IVF? I'm not very good at waiting around, so would be great to know what happened with you? 

M2M ~ Great to hear you're felling more    and the jabbing is easy peasy lemon squeezy this time round...especially after you were no nervous about it 1st time. Sending you heaps of   Come on little Frobies


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone... 

willywinki- we was on the waiting list for only a month n we got a letter through the door stating we've qualified for funding on nhs and to attending a meeting which is today and then start tx as soon as possible after the meeting, only got the letter last week, was very excited. they sent us some forms to fill in to about ur cycle and u also have to get a passport photo done for ur files. when my next cycle start i think i have to start taking the pill then, i've got it ere waiting to take. we last saw mr m on 21st july and he gave me the pill... DH had to do a seman sample at the hospital last week so think we might have the results for them today, once all ur test are u to date theres else to wait for apart from the letter for the meeting.   hope this has helped x
i'll be back on tonight to let u all know how it went


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Billie ~ Thanks, I know what to expect now. We have had all the tests done and DP did his SA 3 weeks ago so hopefully we'll get a letter regarding NHS funding in a month or so    

Did anyone take any supplements before/during tx? I've been reading Angelbumps pre-treatment thread and we have started to take a few of the one's more relevant to us.

It's going to be a busy few months on here.....here's to lots of   's


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie great   

willy as billie said you will get all letters through confirmimg funding etc and info evening at once i would expect you to be at info evening next month we went to see prof end of october and unfortunately for use the november info evening was the following friday and was full or we would have been at that evening, but were'nt waiting long at all december info evening you both need passport foto's for your forms which i'm sure we got after we had been at info evening as i had to send them back in the post its just so they can identifiy you and you dont have to go out special and get the expensive ones from the photo booths any pic will do all they do is cut it down or you can take your own like we did.

billie you will be about finished now and hopefully on your way home and feeling a little more positive about things.

m2m i was so glad i was able to bring drugs home dawn was a little surprised i did'nt know and debbie said they should have told me but might have been because i got them from gp but it was them that told me i could do that in the first place, cause we live so far away. dawn asked when af had started and said to go back on the pill on the tuesday night which i did and said to debbie to work out 21 days from tuesday for me to start d/r and then the 5 days after that to stop the pill debbie said the 10th but i said no its the 11th 5 days not the 10th other wise i should have stopped taking the pill on sunday if i had carried on with them last week, she said about a week after stopping pill you should have a bleed i normally have a bleed within a few, ie stop pill on wednesday night, af on saturday.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willie salanium, vit c and zinc, pregnacare, or if you dont want to take the pregnacare folic acid, do not be tempted in anyway shape or form to take anything with vit a in it though.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya girls! i'm home, meeting went well told us mainly what we already know but the team are lovely. have to start taking the pill when my next cycle comes which should be 2nd september, got a letter say we should start txt around day 21. so excited now. 
Caz ur right about photo booths lol me and DH went to get our pics done last week... £5 couldn't believe it! we got DH step-dad to take our pics with white back ground n they worked fine.. just want AF to come now


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

billie just remember not to take pill on day one start it on day 2 and if af comes late at night they class next day as been day one so if it comes at 9pm and you ring or anytime really after 6 i would tell them and they will tell  if next day is classed as day 2 or not as long as its not the weekend though or if af comes anytime in the night when you have gone to bed then that would be classed as day one, i was confused with it all so i asked.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we used the door of our living room as they are white.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yeah good idea caz, as long as they can see ur face dont think it matters


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Billie ~ Glad evening went well and you have come away feeling really positive     
  
Caz ~ Thanks for info, i'll be excited to come home and check the post everyday now! Is the evening each month always a certain date? We are due to go on hols wc. 20th Sep and don't want to miss evening    Not long now till you start d/r, this pill thing sounds very complicated


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ I'm not taking any vitamin A. DP is taking Selenium with Vita A, C and E.....i need to get myself some Selenium from H&B without any added Vit A


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy check on there site first there do lots hav different size tubs


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope your all well x

Katie, great news!!!   

Billie, I'm glad your info evening went well


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you all  

just one more thing to do now is quit smoking.... did try just before we got married but was all to stressful, any of u ladys smoking?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Great news Katie    Thinking of you xxxx

Hi Billie, glad the open night went well, its really not that bad is it   

Zarah- going to pm you during the week xxx  

M2M- Afraid not sweetie, been at work this morn and Im back in an hr and tomorrow night    Glad to hear you sounding brighter xxx

  to everyone xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no i dont smoke and never have.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Thanx again everyone  

and caz wish i didn't start smoking to be fair filthy habit! hope u dont think bad of me, i know i should of stopped by now but its hard, will get there in the end, i'm gonna get patches n inhaler to help me quit


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i was told when i was 10 not to smoke due to having Raynaud's syndrome, which affects the circulation, i also dont drink either for the same reason, but now and again i have an odd glass of wine with sunday lunch when in-laws come for lunch, but have'nt had a glass since before christmas.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thats good   i dont drink, special occasions then yeah maybe but i dont get ****** as they say lol i know my limits, altho i did have a good drink on my wedding day but thats exceptional so its been a 1 month n half  since my last drink


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just a quick one to say hi, hope everyone is well.
Hi to all you newbies, 
wish i got chance to get on and chat with you all more.... maybe one day.

im very out of touch with wats been going on but good luck with all the tx and pregnancys

hope everyone is well, 

were all ok, life is just busy but i love it. 11 weeks now where does the time go....

think of the website all the time but just never get chance to get on 

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope all you ladies are o.k and enjoying the lovely weather,

mani did you have your scan last monday or was it changed   

vicky good luck for you scan on tuesday bet you cant wait to see the sprouts again can you   

kerry hope your o.k an not suffering too much with the ms and bet you cat wait for your scan   

m2m hope you enjoyed your weekend hun    and d/r is going o.k

just 15 more days to go for me.
been a busy weekend went shopping yesterday and today i have been at it since i got up boiling and pickling beetroots.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi everyone just a quick update as my ds is a bit poorly again with his tonsils bless him,im feeling pretting good now with the odd day as an exception. we had our scan today and wow dont they grow quick ive even had my due date changed from the 2nd march to 25th feb so as you can see its growing very well ive got a couple of pics so when i get around to it i will put the on ******** in my strawberry album. hope you all well and hope to chat to you all soon.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

baby will only come when its ready to make an appearance hun, sister had many different dates when she was having her first that even we did'nt know when she was going to have him.


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all

I.m new to this site, found it under a search when trying to find info.  Hoping someone can help me out ......
Basically OH & I have been ttc for 20 months now.  He had two SA results, one low and one borderline, so doc referred us to urologist.  They couldn't find anything wrong, so in light of our age recommded IVF.
We went back to docs and he referred us, then 3 days before appt with the gynae dept we got a letter saying they had cancelled this appt and we needed to see sub fertility dept instead.
Docs contacted them to make appt and were then told that I needed my 5 day and 21 day bloods.  Anyway, now have appt for next wed with the sub fertility clinic.
Can anyone tell me what this is, and whats the difference between this and ivf assessment?
Has anyone any idea what i can expect next week?

By the way I'm 36 (nearer 37 tho!) and OH is 45.

Thanks for any help and advice
xxxxx


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya guys hope ur all well! i'm still waiting for AF feels like a life time haha!  

hiya boomer, ur day 5 and 21 bloods will be to check ur FSH levels and to check ur ovulating, ur DP will need blood test to check his chromosomes. Me and DH had about 6 appt with the sub fertility dept doing aload of blood test but then when they refere u to the ivf unit hopefully all ur checks will be upto date so u can start more or less when they say. its took us a year from going to see the GP who referred us to the gyno unit then sub fertility. U'll get there soon hunni, not sure about the difference tho think all the test u'll be having done is the ivf assessment? u'll also have to fill forms in about u and DP how long u been together and ttc ect... anyways wish u lots of luck and hope this was abit help full


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all    

Boomer  ~ A very warm welcome to you. You’ll find endless support on here, everyone is lovely.  We are one step ahead of you. We have been through the sub-fertility clinic and have now just gone onto the NHS waiting list at Hull IVF clinic.  The Sub fertility clinic does just that, it looks at your fertility in more detail than you’re GP would, hence the extra blood tests. Have you had your bloods results back yet? Although they will see you’re DP has low/borderline semen, they will still want to give you a check over to make sure you’re ovulating etc. In my case I had to have a lap & dye as I have endometriosis and they wanted to see if my tubes were clear. The subfertility clinic will carry out all investigations/medical treatment required to assess your fertility. If they deem there to be medical reason for you not conceiving , they will refer you put you on the IVF waiting list. They may refer you straight to IVF considering your DP’s SA and ages (don’t mean that in a bad way). You will either see Mr Maguiness or Prof Killick, both are lovely. We had 3 apts with sub-fetility before being referred to IVF. First apt was mid May so you shouldn’t be too long        

Kerry ~ Glad the MS is easing off now and all was OK at scan. Hope DS is feeling better, I suffer really badly if I get tonsillitis so really feel for him.      

Caz ~ Not long till you start d/r        

Dids ~ Lovely to hear from you , can’t believe the triplets are 11 weeks! Sounds hectic but wonderful      

Billie ~ Good luck with stopping smoking, the NHS provide a great service and i think you can get free patches and gum. I don’t drink much at all these days, maybe 1 bottle wine over the whole weekend. Would like to stop completely for tx though.      

Isobel ~ Hope you’re finally getting some down time and well earned rest!         

Zarah ~ Hi hun, hope you’re OK        

Katie ~ Hope you’re still feeling boosted by your good results last week        

M2M ~ Good luck for your baseline scan on Monday, sending heaps of     

 to anyone I missed xxx


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Thanx willywinki! i've set my stop day for monday, new week and positive thinking and a load of willpower will do it lol need to start cutting out caffine to 

was wondering the other day if anyone who's had a BFP with ivf and trying for another babie do u get funding again or do u have to pay? u heard me thinking im years in front haha was just a thought of the day


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

You've got a great motivator to stop now hun, keep up the PMA      My DP stopped in Jan, BUT has the odd one when his stress kicks in and he can't fight the craving. He's just ordered the pack from the NHS to kick the last bit on the head. 

Once you have a child, naturally or from IVF, you do not get any NHS funding. All IVF tx after that would need to be private


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yup so true! do i want a cig more than a baby? i dont think so, got something to make me stop now. my DH still smokes but were stopping together


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

billie 2 free goes but if you have a tx that as to be stopped for any reason say due to os then you still get 2 chance cos you have'nt actually got to et., but any tx after your 2 free chance's have to be paid for private.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yeah remember em saying that at the meeting caz..... u getting excited for ur down regging? i see its in 11 days Woop Woop!!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Rang clinic today as they said they were waiting for some blood test results to come back and i wanted to make sure everything was moving forward   

They said that our notes had been passed to the nurse today for review, and to ring back in a week.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yey! things are finally moving foward for ya winki


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

after having failed tx last time i cant say i am excited this time at all, but with everything thats been happening over last 5/6 weeks its been abit stressful anyway, but on the up i have had 3 days out with my mum and sister  and niece and nephews, first week of summer hols we went to mother shiptons cave, last friday brid and today we have been to edan camp, next week we are going to york castle measeum and railway measeum youngest nephews choice.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

sorry hun must be nerve racking for u Caz... I've got everything crossed for it working this time for u, just stay positive   ... lets hope this busy time gets ur mind off things and u have lots of fun!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies  I hope you're all doing okay.

*Caz* - I know what you mean about not being excited. I can't say I am either.  In fact I've been trying to put it really far to the back of my mind so I don't have to think about it! Great that you start down-regulating in 10 days' time though.

*Willywinki* - The early stages of waiting are soooo frustrating, but I'm glad things are moving along for you. It won't be long now, and once you get started it'll fly by!

*Billie* - Good luck with giving up smoking. I have never smoked but have a lot of close friends and family members who have struggled with quitting, so I know how hard it can be to make that break. I wish you and your DH the very best of luck. 

*Boomer* - Welcome to our little group.  You will not find a nicer bunch of local ladies to help you through your treatment - the girls here are wonderful and have been a massive support to me. Good luck! 

*Kerry* - I'm thrilled for you that your 13-week scan went so well.  I hope your little boy feels much better soon. 

*Did* - I see those lovely little babies of yours are keeping you busy.  I hope you're enjoying every minute of being a mummy!

*Isobel* - Please tell me you've had a few nights off lately!!! 

*Zarah* - Sending you loads of love - hope you're okay.  

*Katie* - I'm a bit late, but fab news about ovulation. Woo!  I really hope the Clomid does it for you and that it's only a matter of giving it a bit more time. 

Everyone else, hope you're all well and happy.  Big hugs to the babies and bumps! 

I'm doing okay, though I'm getting some cracking headaches which I think must be from the Buserelin, as I don't really get headaches. Apart from that I haven't really had any noticeable side effects. My (hopefully last for a VERY long time!) AF has just finished, and I have my baseline scan on Monday morning to check that I've down-regulated successfully. Then I am fairly sure I'll be starting on the delightful HRT patches. 

In other news, I finally passed my driving test on Wednesday afternoon, which also happened to be our wedding anniversary! I am sooooo thrilled... it was third time lucky for me. It's such a huge weight off my shoulders as I've been learning to drive since February 2009 so it's taken me a while. I was trying to pass my test during my last cycle of treatment and it certainly didn't help with my stress levels, so this time I can really focus my full attention on my little frobies.  I'm not really feeling full of positivity at the moment but that's only because of last time.


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, it wasn't meant to be again for me.

AF reared her ugly head this morning so just had to use work loos to:

1. Book CD21 bloods
2. Call DP and tell him the bad news
3. Call my mum (in tears) asking if she'd meet me for lunch as I need a hug.  

Why me?  What have I done what has been so wrong to deserve this?

Mardy Moo pills over a bank holiday too - what joy.

Plus, to put the cherry on the cake, I'm looking after my 2 month old godson tonight so I'll be cuddling a little treasure after getting my hopes up knowing the journey continues, longer and harder.

It stinks.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

M2M- thanx for the support, i just keep telling myself, cig or baby cig or baby lol 

KatieTiger- so sorry to hear ur news   Big massive hugs to you!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss. I do try and have a quick read every few days or so just to see what's happening.

I can't remember the specifics of were everyone is at I'm afraid but for those currently having tx and about to start tx I wish you all the best of luck and really hope it works for you all this time    

Vicky, Kerry and Manimoo hope you're all feeling well and enjoying your pregnancies. (Vicky its really flying by for you, can't belive how far gone you are already!!)

Special congrats to M2M on passing her driving test!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! Well done hun! It was our wedding anniversary on Wednesday too, we actually managed to go for a meal though we only stayed out for about an hour an a half as I missed Lily too much   

Hello to the new ladies on the board you'll find great support on here and we all have quite a knowledge base between us all   

Did, Minnie - Great to see your little ones are getting on so well! Bet you're both experts now............I'm still learning the ropes a bit   

Katie - sending you a massive hug because it sounds like you need one today    I remember how hard it was every month, the feeling of disappointment is unbearable at times. Hope your Mum can give you a hug.

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten.

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies    You are in the right place, everyone on here is great, I would have gone    without this thread    Wow I can't believe M2M and Caz' tx has come round again so quickly and the ladies with bumps...time is flying by so fast!!!!  Did and Poppet I hope you are both getting on great with your gorgeous babies, Claire I think Lily looks soooo lovely and big!!!!  I hope you are healing ok and looking after yourself.  Isobel I bet you are working ridiculous hours - again    I'll pm you asap hun   

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages either but things (as usual   ) have gone nuts.  Dh ended up in hospital as his leg went blue and it turns out he has deep vien thrombosis - they think it was caused by all the weeks we spent sat in the hospital!  Then a week later Peanut was rushed back in to hospital for an emergency hernia op, apparently its really common with prem baby boys but after everything he had already been through it seemed so unfair    I spent two horrible days in HRI with the little man but he is now home and completely healed    Dh is still poorly but at least he (and his giant blue leg!) are at home keeping me and the little man company!  Oh and Peanut has colic now so for the last three nights he has screamed and cried continuously, me and dh are like    from the sleep deprivation!

Anyway got to go he's crying take care

Mins xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie a massive big    for you it really sounds like you need it.

mins sorry to hear dh has been poorly, and about little peanut an the hernia at least after everythng it was'nt too serious and he is home giving you hell, can he have gripewater for the nasty pasty colic. when me and my sister used to have it my dad used to drink it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend   

m2m good luck for monday's scan   

well we are busy i have made a birthday cake for mil as it was her birthday last monday but we did'nt see her last week so they are come for sunday lunch and dh is busy sorting the fire harth out as it was covered with wood and the tiles had been removed so we are putting tiles back on there they are a sandy colour, it will be much easier to clean as the wood was a pain as it had to be polished with the tiles it will just need a quick flick with the mop.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m hope all went o.k with your scan this morning.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a quick update to say my scan went really well. My lining is 2.5mm and my ovaries are "quiet" so I am fully down-regulated.

We saw Denise and she's started me off on the Evorel patches - basically like a big square see-through plaster which you stick on your thigh or your bum for 48 hours, then whip it off and replace with another one. Anyone used them before? I can't see it lasting 48 hours as it's only been on since about 10am and is already peeling away... haven't even tried having a shower yet but apparently you can swim/shower/bathe with them on... hmmm!

I'm back in for a scan on 10th September and hopefully the Evorel will have thickened up my womb lining to a decent thickness. If so then I'm in for ET pretty much as soon as it's ready - seems crazy really. My worries now are: a) will my womb lining thicken on these patches? (have heard of people having their FET cycles abandoned due to poor lining) and b) will my wee frobies thaw successfully? I just want to be PUPO now with my little ones in my tummy where they belong.

I hope you're all okay. I'll come back on tomorrow for personals but I just feel so tired tonight and not very well.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Im sure you will be fine I have my fingers crossed for you    

Hi everyone else hope all your treatment is coming on well, that all the babies are growing nicely and pregnancies all going well


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

M2M ~ Really glad the scan went well and you've DR'd. Don't know if it will help, but I had problems keeping by dressing on my belly button dry and staying put (it got infected after lap). My friend , bless him, got me some dressing that I could put over top of it to stop it rubbing off and it kept it dry in the bath. Will ahve a look tonight what they are called. It might give you one less thing to worry about  Sending lots of    to youand the frobies

Charlie ~ Love the new pic of Riley  

Katie ~  sorry to read your news. It's really tough especially after the high of your CD21 results. How many more cycles of Clomid are you having? xxx

  to everyone else. 

We're just waiting to hear from clinic, i need to ring them later this week, Thursday I think. We booked holiday to Turkey at wweekend. We're going to Icmeler for a week on the 13th....I CANNOT wait! xxx


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Hope you all had nice weekends.  I was down in the dumps with myself for a bit but feel better now.  Thanks everyone for the hugs.  

Willy, I'm on my last cycle according to Mr M's original plan of action.  Whether he decides to keep me on the Clomid if it has started to work I'm not sure.  Taking advice from here, I've been taking this month's dose on an evening to sleep through the side effects.  So far so good - though I normally feel worse after CD6 when I've stopped taking them.

 to everyone. x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone   

M2M.. congrats on passing your driving test! I don't know anything about those patches, so I'm no help there.. sorry

Katie.. I'm sorry you have had a tough time & it's good to hear you're feeling better

I hope everyone is well, whichever stage you are at..

I'm feeling abit down today    It is a year ago today that I had my 1st EC..I didn't realise at first but  I woke up today having very strong feelings of wanting a baby (much stronger than normal) & then I sat in the garden & it came to me that it was a year ago today I had EC! I hate it when I feel like this, it makes me feel so helpless & useless! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m really pleased for you are you feeling a bit more positive today, i am sure everything will be o.k


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Hiya everyone, hope your all well and had a good bank holiday! unfortunately i was working most of it but oh well lol no change there  

zarah- hope your feeling better, cant i say i really understand on this one as never had tx b4 but big hugs to you    and  

M2M- good to hear ur DR went well   and good luck with ET  i'm sure it'll all go well  

Good luck to all others ladies i didnt get to  

well i stopped smoking on monday, had my last cig on sunday night and i've coped well using an inhaler   also got my AF late last night, wanted to scream and shout with joy haha rang the clinic this morning and they said there should be a letter in the post middle of next week, she also told me to take the pill today which i then did but then thought aint u supposed to take it on day 2   ?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes billie you are ment to take it from day 2 what time last night did your af arrive i normally tell them rough time.    i should just ring and check that they have told you correct info if not its too late now and it is there faults


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

i said to her on the phone it came late last night, was at half 10 and was only light spotting    then full bleed when i woke up this morning.. aww hope its orite lol might just have to ring em back but like u say it's probs to late now anyway as i took it as soon as i came off the phone to her


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Dont even really understand why i'm taking the pill coz my periods are regular


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

everybody as to take it weather af is regular or not, it so they can d/r at any stage in your cycle and take it to 28 days just remember that if you get to day 21 of your pill not to stop taking it go stright onto your next pack.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

ah right when mr m said he was giving me it i thought is was so i couldnt get pregnant in the mean time... what will happen next with me caz? in this letter will it tell me what drugs i will be taking ect, she didnt really say much on the phone just apart from there will be a letter in the post


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

billy i am going out now for hair doing but will send you a pm later will try to help as best i can hun.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thanx caz! have a nice day n hope to speak to ya soon xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Billie ~ Really hope it’s all OK. Have you rung the clinic yet?

Caz ~ Hope you’ve had a lovely time at hairdressers. I desperately need to go, as I look like something that came out of the moptop hairshop! I love it when they wash your hair, could sit there for hours. Have asked DP to do it in past, but it’s not the same!!

Well just rang the clinic to see if they now have everything, and the only thing outstanding is my latest smear so I have asked GP ‘s to fax them a copy.  We should have gone to the September evening but we’re on hols    Thought that might happen, but we NEED a holiday before starting with tx craziness! So am booked onto the October evening on the 15th. We’ll then start tx with next period,  which is likely to be November as AF will be due around 11th......grrrr.  Am bit confused by this thing with taking pill, so would this mean i’d be slap bang in middle of tx over xmas and new year?? 

  to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy you might be d/ring over xmas and new year. with your baseline scan stright after xmas break as clinic closes for 2 weeks at xmas closes lunch xmas eve and reopens first mon in jan.

oh ment to say hairdresser comes to use as its a friend of my sisters her brothers partner the last hairdresser we had cut it an was never stright so when my sister heard this lass was looking for clients she asked her she does'nt rush and takes her time over what she is doing and me, my mum, sister and niece have our hairs done at same time and this lass also cuts youngest nephews hair.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

billie have pmed you hope that info is of help hun


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

willywinki- i rang the clinic as soon as i got up lol she asked me wether were having ivf or icsi n were having icsi and she said start taking the pill today and should have a letter by middle of next.. hoping it will have tx dates and what drugs i'll be taken coz havent got a clue but apart from that i'm ok i'll just wait for my letter now n not worry to much   xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they do not tell you in the letters what drugs you will be taking but i have already told you what they are billie hun


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

just read ur email caz, thanx for putting the time out and explaing more   makes more sense now i know what's going to happen
Thanx again!   
xx


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Oh some more good news! hubby had a scan on his testicles to check for varicose veins 2 weeks ago and got the letter this morning to confirm he does have one and they can take it out and this will make his sperm count go up the process will take over a year but we can still go ahead with the icsi


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad that helped hun and great news.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Has anyone had tx aver xmas/new year? How did they do it? Do you think they will make me wait till new year to start, or maybe they will start me with my Dec AF.........


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i cant actually help you with that but they will know what they are doing but i think they will more than likely d/r you over xmas made have you on pill and d/r you at day 28 of the cycle or might take it a bit further but saying that could start you at d/r as normal scan just before xmas and then start stims between xmas and new year and scan you first week of new year to do follie/lining check. may a question for you to ask when you go to info evening in october hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy not long to your hols now  

billie are you getting excited now it all reals more real and tx is finally going to start.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yeah i am! haha just want 21 days to hurry up n go now lol.. aint it mad hows u wish for it all the come quickly when really its only round the corner anyway. 

with the injection do u always get a pen with them??


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

you should of seen how happy i was last night when i realised my AF had arrive u'd of thought ive just found out im pregnant lol mad aint it.. hubby wanted attention when we went to bed but i was like noo need to hurry up n go to sleep so morning comes quicker so i can ring the clinic haha im a crazy mere


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you get syringe and needles and do every thing yourself hun it's easy and they will give you a demo at your d/r how to do the jabs anyway so dont worry about it.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thats good they dont sound to scary and i'm not scared of needles lol..  

felt abit down earlier coz i think my friend is pregnant   but dont think she dont know how to tell me coz she knows we need help with concieving but i'm just keep telling myself we've got our own jounrney coming.. she dont know when were having tx or anything but just knows we need abit of help, times like this i sometimes think i shouldnt tell friends as they dont understand and somtimes feels like they rub it in ur face coz they can get pregnant wenever they want, she already got 3 kids... well sorry for blabbing lol just needed to get it off my chest

hi everyone and hope your all well!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dont worry about it hun i know how you feel a few friends of mine are due around the time i should have been had my tx worked last time one is in devon and was really looking forward to use been preg together the other lives opposite and did'nt want to tell me but i had already worked it out when she started to show as she is so skinny.
most of my friends know we are having tx and are very supportive about it, so you might get a surprise.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

caz do u think i should just come out with it and ask her she's on the pill inplant tho, she got it changed a few months ago so maybe could of been caught then. u cant really tell if she's pregnant coz she's big anyway but she does seen abit bigger then usual and i've noticed her boobs have got bigger lol but i said to her tonight come to mine tomorrow for a night on the wii n she said she cant coz off this and rubbed her belly, i said what do u mean n she didnt say anything then we started chatting about something else and walking up and down holding her tummy, makes me mad tho coz they dont even pay for the kids they have none of them work..
How do u coped?? do u just try to be happy for them?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont mind to be honest i love kids and have 2 nephews and 3 nieces 3 are my sisters 2 are my bil i see my sisters boys and her  little girl all the time (every day), my friend in devon i never see just chat on face book and i did'nt know about the woman over the street till a few months ago, but my mil did rub my nose in it a bit while my bil partner was carrying this last baby as she is now only 4 months old and i am ****** off with them we have'nt even seen her yet. i just get on with it maybe if you tell your friend openly that you are now having tx she will give you some advice and support, an maybe then she might say if she is expecting again. some people dont like to say too much in case it upsets me.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

i see my friend most days n absoluty love her youngest daughter she's a lil terror but a cutie to lol... we dont have any nephews or neice's at the mo so only really close to my friends kids... but new day n new way of thinking, its not bothering me today which is good, think it must of been my hormones... Good news tho, just got in from work n got our consent forms today    woop woop!!! start DR on 21st


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop d/r appt 21st great i would thing yes you will probs start d/r same day. i start monday so we wont be far behind each other, if you need to ask anything at all about those consent forms i will do my best to help but they are fairly stright forward.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

wow! didnt know u was starting then aswell, even more exciting now lol   just had a look at the consent forms n they seem pretty orite, gonna fill them in soon n just relax for the evening and get ready for x factor haha.. Thank you for all ur help caz, u've been a godsend!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i like to be of help if i can it seems a bit quiet lately tbh, i dont watch x-factor on programme for which i can not stand, i will be watching my new series of casualty it's a 90 minute special tonight i love ant thing like that.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it actually seems to have been a really quick 3 weeks since we went and it ws delayed for 21 days.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping in to say hi XXXXXXX


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ding ding start round 2 d/r jabbing tonight.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya zarah! hope ur well   

hey caz good luck with ur jabbing


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quick hello and to say good luck to those of you going through tx at the moment. I have my fingers tightly crossed for all of you.

All is well with me. We have our 26 week scan on Thurs and appt with Mr M - fingers crossed they're still growing well. We had a 4D scan 2 weeks ago, it was lovely to see our little boys faces and watch them wriggling around. Have to say they did look a bit squashed in there though, their heads were literally pressing right up against each other! 10 weeks to go for me, gosh its gone so quick!

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky are they inducing you at 36 weeks or are you have a c-section  hun   

billie the one thing with the jabs which i like is you pick the time of day to do them and then you have to stick to that time i'm going for 9pm this time last time it was 11pm and i was going for my bath then doing jabs.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Caz, hope the down regging is going ok! I don't know yet whether i will be induced or have a c-section, it depends on the position of the babies. They will scan me nearer the time and discuss the options. If the presenting twin is head down i can try for a natural delivery but if they are both breach or transverse it will be a c-section, will just have to wait and see.

Good luck again for this cycle 

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies hope you are all well.   

vicky thank you we hope it works this time too as that will be the end of tx journey for use. well first jab of this cycle went well and seemed to be easy.

h thatshat i was going to say to vicky i know a girl due on 3rd of november and her baby girl is breach but they will scan her nearer her due date to see if she has moved.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls havent been on much life has been really busy over the last few months. Moved into our house for the council to come round and say they was starting our new kitchen soon then we thought they ripped the full thing out so house has been upside down since we moved in. In the 4th week now and kitchen is almost complete thank god should finally settle in after this. 

Ive also had my 3rd smear 2 weeks ago and its come back borderline again as it was borderline January and April last year before i started IVF. Got to see Gynaecologist now as I may need treatment bit worried to be honest has anyone had this treatment?
Caz and M2M - Hope your IVF treatment is going well I have my fingers crossed for you both   stay   

Vicky  - Not long now and you get to meet your two little ones   

Did - Hope the triplets are doing well

Minnie - Hope Jasper is doing well after his operation

To all the new girls and anyone ive missed hope your all doing well in whatever stage your at


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have'nt personally but know a lass that's had it done it's just a tiny lazer which she said did'nt hurt, if you have gone through child birth you can go through anything.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya girls hope ur all well!  

i booked a week of work yesterday for when we have et, hopefully it will be during them dates as i dont have any holidays left now but been thinking alot about having time off for tx.. most of my work colleagues know what i'm going thro and suggest i have at least 3 weeks off work when we have et have any of u ladys gone straight bk to work or had plenty of time off to rest?? i work in a residentail home so work is pretty heavy and stressfull... well so is most jobs lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would suggest u do the same with lifting as when you have et they will tell you to rest and no heavy lifting until you know the out come.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yeah, my boss will be a doing a risk assessment on me but that wont be until i am pregnant which really i think it should be when im starting tx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

the clininc class you as been pregnant when you have et which is why they say no heavy lifting, could you maybe get your gp to put you on sick for 3 weeks, i think thats what most of the ladies have done.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

yeah i've thought about seeing my gp to sign me off work for a few weeks will have to see how im feeling when the time comes.. i break off work in 5 weeks and im so looking foward to having time off works getting stressful at the min and im not enjoying it at all, i'm often thought about getting a new job but at the moment i dont think the time is right, i've been in the same job for 5 years in november, i've done my nvq's and just completing my level 3 at the min but if i was to stay were i am i will be a waste as i dont think they want me to be a senior carer and theres no ladder to climb there... ahhh sorry for rambling bout work lol should be the last thing on my mind


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

o.k hun i was like that in the end gp put me on sick with a bad back cos i trapped siatic nearve at work i worked in an amusement arcade, so as i was coming to the end of my sick i gave 8 weeks notice and did'nt go back as i gave that when i got my final sick note thats 2 yrs ago and i dont regret doing that one little bit.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

there comes a piont were u just want a change n when ur hearts not in the job i believe then its time to move on... i'm not saying at this moment i want a new job, i'd just love a break from work all together for a few months or years, the only worry is can i afford it as dh is out of work at the min but we all manage to get by dont we??... plus im down for working this xmas as i work every saturday morning so may get a chance of getting out of that one lol will be nice to spend xmas with hubby as it will be our first xmas as husband and wife and with alot of   and   we may have a lil bump too..


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i know what you mean about dh been out of work, mine is also out of work at the mo.

billy with alot of    and    we might both have lil bumps at xmas. if we do they will be summer babies think mine will be june/july so yours could be august/september.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

its abit poo aint it... i dont mind tho he does all the cleaning and walks the dog while im at work so he's a lil treasure really


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

good luck with D/R Caz.. round 2 at last!!

Vicky, hope your scan goes well on Thursday x

Billie, I went back to work after couple of days, I just took it easy & did no heavy lifting, my boss knew about TX & was very supportive. To be honest if I'd of stayed off work any longer it would of driven me mad.. annalysing every twinge! at least at work it made time go quicker & kept my mind off things. The clinic tell you to get back to normal routine as soon as really. 

I hope everyone else is well X


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thanx for the advice zarah   i'm just gonna wait n see how i feel at the time but like i said to caz.. without ttc and going thro tx ect, im just not enjoying work but that just a different matter altogether lol
are you not having tx again anytime soon??


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Zarah - hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm doing ok thanks x
I can't see me doing TX anytime soon    I just can't raise the funds without getting into big time debt & I'm not prepered to do that right now. I could get the funds for another egg share but I want a cycle to myself next time.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah hopefully been back at school will take your mind of things hun.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

sorry to hear that zarah, ur day will come soon im sure


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

how is everyone getting on,  

hope all the babies are growing nicely now.    

and those bumps are coming along kerry and mani hope the ms is causing too much hassle for you both,   

vicky ew scan tomorrow bet you are getting excited now about seeing those 2 little men.  

m2m hope you are coping o.k with the patches hun   

well second jab went well last night but when i removed needle i drew a tiny spot of blood but was'nt much i was expecting to have a bruise this morning where i had jabbed last night because of it but i have'nt.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m good luck for your scan hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky hope everything was o.k with your scan yesterday hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m how dis your scan go hun,  

mins hows dh now hope he is getting better poor thing, and jasper.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for the me mail..........

To cut a long story short i’ve been getting really worried that our first tx would clash with me having to give evidence in court. She appears in crown court on Monday, and if she pleads not guilty, they will set the date for trial. They are expecting a trial date of Jan/Feb timing. With the clinic shutting at xmas, they said they might delay my tx till new year, or DR me for longer, so there was a chance I would be in middle of ET, 2WW when all court stuff is going on. Rang the witness team to let them know that this timing is not good for me and broke down in tears. They were lovely and very understanding but there’s no guarantee they can avoid this timing. Then we got a letter from clinic saying IVF funding had been confirmed and that we had to confirm asap. I rang clinic and mentioned the court situation and the girl I spoke was very understanding and went to speak to someone. So i can start sooner, they have sent me the CD ROM to watch, then we can start with my October cycle instead of November, and risk being delayed. Will watch it over weekend and then ring them on Monday morning so they can send me a prescription for pill. I can’t describe how relieved I feel, I was terrified it would all happen at the same time and just expected the worst to happen. I didn’t want her having any more impact on my life and me and DP’s chance of a family. 

Very excited as i’ll start NEXT month!      Just hope AF behaves!

  and    to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy sounds like you need a     stay    hun    she pleads guilty love.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies  hope you're all okay?

*Caz* - I hope down-regulation is going all right for you. Does it feel weird going through it a second time around? It does for me. It feels so different to last time and I can't figure out why. 

*Billie* - I bet you're looking forward to getting started! Not long to go now at all. 

*Willywinki* - You poor thing.  Try to put the possible trial to the back of your mind as it's ages away, and may not even happen. Will you get to find out on Monday how she pleads? You need to focus on your treatment now - great news that it's been moved forward! And if it comes down to you having to go to court, hopefully you will have a little bump to keep you company. 

*Vicky* - I hope your scan went really well and that your lovely boys are growing big and strong! 

*Zarah* - Huge hugs for you my lovely. 

*Charlie* - Sorry to hear about your smear results, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. I don't know much about that sort of treatment but I'm sure it's just to remove any possibility of anything nasty developing, so it's good that they've detected it at such an early stage. When is your appointment?  
I hope everyone else is okay! Big hugs to all the ladies, babies and bumps. 

As for me, I am doing okay. I have felt quite subdued this time around and I'm not really feeling all that positive, but I am trying, so hard, not to feel too down.

We had a bit of a dilemma when it came to deciding how many of our blasts to thaw. We have 4 frozen and we could've opted to thaw all of them and pick the best, or thaw them individually until we get 2 good ones. We decided to go for the latter option so that if our first 2 survive the thaw, we will have another 2 for a future cycle, but it may be we end up thawing all 4 anyway. I just hope we manage to get 2 good ones out of this thaw.   

I had my scan yesterday to check my lining after being on the Evorel patches for almost two weeks. It's gone from 2.5mm to 9.5mm which apparently means the patches are working their magic. They are just like little squares of sticky back plastic so I'm amazed they're doing anything  but they are! I have another scan on Monday afternoon and then they want to do the thaw and ET next Friday.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m that is great news hun i'm sure it will work for you this time stay            and chin up.

it is a bit strange, this time i am jabbing 2 hrs earlier than i was with last tx so hopefully that might help abit.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

morning ladies hope ur all well  

willy- bigs hugs to u hunni sounds like u need them   

m2m- yup im getting excited very much now haha time seems to be dragging abit, just want next tuesday to be here.. Great news about ur scan hun, bet ya can wait either! big   that it comes back as a BFP! and stay   

caz- great news ur DR is coming on well   lets hope and   it works for u this time too  

well last night i was playing with my tarot cards, did my hubbie a reading but didnt say anything particular about babies but then again it sometimes doesnt tell u want u want to hear haha just have to wait n be patient  

Hugs and prays for u all i left out


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

DP's dad is being taken into Dove House Hospice    He's been very unwell since a massive stroke 3 years ago, but he's not responding at all now. We think he had another bleed on Friday night and it doesn't look very good at all. Just rung Tesco travel insurance to see if we're covered, as we're meant to fly tomorrow, and it looks like we are. DP is at his mum's now.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh hun so sorry to hear that just what you did'nt need


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

so sorry to about ur news willy, nothing i can say that can make it better but big massive                 xxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks ladies, it's just totally   . It just feels like we're have had the worst luck    Boo had to have an emergency trip to vets on Friday, he had double enema as he couldn't poo. Turned out he'd been eating wood, god know's where he got that    He's much better
now though thank god. 

I've hit the bottle!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dogs eh they eat anything luckly we have'nt had any problems like that with ours they are as bad as kids got to have eyes in the back of your head with them. 
if you need a chat you know where i am are you on msn/hotmail if you are i can give you my email address if you need a chat as i know what it's like we were there 3 yrs ago with my grandad when he had his heart attack and then triple by pass we were told he would get another 10-15yrs from that and passed away the following febuary it is hard and i know wht you are going through 6 yrs ago on 28th of november we had double death my auntie and dh grandad, tht was a nightmare dh dad had to delay funeral arrangements until we knew when my auntie's funeral was going to be, but i had a day between the funeral's thank fully


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m hope your scan has gone well this afternoon hun


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Afternoon ladies 

*Billie* - Oooh tarot cards! DP and I have had a go ourselves and got some interesting readings, which did seem to imply that treatment would work for me but possibly not on my first go (which it didn't). Might do another reading for this treatment... oo-er!

*Willywinki* - So sorry to hear about your DP's dad.  That's really sad. How is he doing today? I'm glad you're covered on your insurance and also that Boo is better after his little wood-eating adventure.  Sending you lots of love and good thoughts.  
*Samster* - Thanks for dropping by and wishing us all good luck! Good luck to you as well.   

*Caz* - Hope your jabbing is going well.  
Hugs to everyone else! 

I've just been for my second lining scan and I've gone up again from 9.5mm to 11.2mm  which is apparently very good. I'm booked in for the thaw and ET on Friday, and I have to say I'm absolutely petrified! They keep emphasising that there may not be any embryos to put back, and while I was told in June that their thaw rate is 75%, they've said to me now that it's 50% for blasts, so not feeling all that hopeful. Still, trying to stay positive.

I have to do my final Buserelin jab in about 20 minutes (Audrey said to do it ASAP so I've just taken it out of the fridge to warm up a bit) and need to start putting on 2 patches instead of 1 from now on. I also need to start taking the Estradiol Valerate tablets and the lovely pessaries  which I'm sure you'll all appreciate I have missed terribly!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m lol those horrid pessaries, i found last time that i did them to use a compax regular tampon take the tampon out of the tube place the pessaries into the tube and then replace the tampon and insert the pessaries it really does work onest i will be doing it again this time much easy and faster. good to hear your lining has thickened again,                      fingers crossed for you do you not go back on wednesday then. 

i love the blue folder idea you probs had that last time but i did'nt in jan.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

update my jabs are going well might not be so keen when it comes to stimming i did'nt like that one last time, i stopped the pill on saturday like dawn and debbie told me 2, and am now waiting for af to arrive    it arrives tonight/tomorrow but had a break through bleed friday before i started jabbing, i am suffering with pins and needles in my leg which starts when i go to bed or during the night and wakes me up at was so bad last night it was really hurting goner see how it goes hope it's not a nasty side effect or something.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop af has arrived.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

smaster- thanx and good luck to you too   

m2m- tried reading my own tarot cards but just didnt seem to understand it or i misinterpeted it.. 2 pages boys came out in DH reading tho   so let hope that says something and also got the queen of cups which i kept saying thats me as my star sign is cancer but my friend also said it means its a very fertile card but i dont know lol i would like to see a medium or card reader, see what they have to say..

caz- yeyey on af arriving, keep  

big       to all xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi ladies

This will have to be quick post as i need to get back to the hospital.

Just to let you know that i went into labour on Sunday mid afternoon. Everything happened extrememly quickly and Thomas David arrived at 6.32pm weighing 2lb 8oz and was quickly follwed by his little brother Luke William who weighed 2lb 6oz. They are now in NICU where they are getting very well looked after but things are very up and down. Its still very early days and there is long road ahead of us. I still can't really believe that i've had my babies, its all been such a shock.

Please keep your fingers crossed for us that they are fighters. Will try to keep you updated when i can.

xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

omg yogvic my prayers are with you and your boys i really hope they have more ups then downs and if there is anything any of us can do please just ask.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Omg Vicky I will be thinking of you and hoping your little boys keep fighting strong


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

Ooh vicky thinking about you, stay postive and hope the boys keep strong n fighting


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Vicky    I've pm'd you

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I've also PM'd you Vicky    Stay strong for Thomas and Luke, we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhh Vicky, I am so surprised to read your news!     Congratulations on the birth of your little boys and I really hope that they go from strength to strength and are able to come home with you as soon as possible. Thinking of you and sending loads of love to you all!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Vicky!!!  Congratulations!!!!

Ive sent you a pm hun   

Xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky omg i am so surprised to read your news hun    sending lots of         and         that baby luke and thomas go from strength to strength just like jasper did for mins hun        if there is anything any of use can do just ask.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope jasper is a lot better now and dh is on the mend too hun   

claire hope lily is doing well   

liz it's nice to see how much frankie lola and lui have grown in your lovely pics on ** hun   

m2m good luck and fingers crossed for you tomorrow hun    stay


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Vicky on the birth of your special little boys. Thinking and praying for you all and hoping they do their mummy proud and are at home with you soon. Lots of love Isobel xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Vicky    congratulations, i hope your boys are doing well, i nkow they will be looked after so well in NICU as will minnie, they are fab up there.

rest penty and enjoy your boys

Hi o all the other lades, i hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I was so surprised to read your post! CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your two baby boys! X xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update.

The boys are not doing so well. Unfortunately as there was no warning signs that they were likely to come so early and the labour happened so quickly i didn't have any steroids before they arrived and their little lungs are very poorly. They are both on ventilators which are breathing for them but they are needing high pressures to inflate their lungs and this is causing bleeds. Luke particularly is very poorly. They've changed him onto a different ventilator which is more gentle in the hope that he wont have any more bleeds and we've just got to wait and see how he goes on that. Thomas is a little better and needing less pressure to inflate his lungs so hopefully he won't have anymore bleeds either. There are lots of other things wrong with them too but their lungs are the biggest concern at the moment. We're just taking each day as is comes.... stable is our aim at the moment, improvement seems a long way off.

We have a room at the NICU so we are spending most of our time there. I feel totally helpless. Our little men are so fragile there is nothing we can do for them at the moment other than look at them is their little incubators and talk to them through the glass. Luke is so poorly they've paralysed him and they're reluctant to even move his head as it seems to send everything haywire.

Please send us lots of     The boys need all the luck and help they can get at the moment.

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic sending you and dh     and lot of                      i am sure the boys will pull through for there mummy and daddy.

m2m how did et go hun. are you pupo now hun also sending you lots of


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky im really thinking of you at this time and hope they get stronger for you each day and keep on fighting       

M2M really hope your embies thawed and your ET went well


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Vicky, my heart goes out to you and your DH.   I'm so sorry to hear your gorgeous boys are so poorly and I am sending you all the love and strength in the world. You must feel so helpless but I am certain that the staff in the NICU are doing everything they possibly can do for your babies as I have heard nothing but praise for the team there. They sound amazing. So your babies are in good hands. Constantly thinking about you and wishing you all well. Keep us updated when you can. You are in all of our thoughts.

            

I don't feel right posting good news when Vicky's boys are so ill but just to let you know, the thaw went successfully (with the 2 blasts they thawed first) - both survived the thaw and I had them transferred at about 11am today. So we still have 2 in the freezer which is great. Feeling really pleased and happy with how it went. Denise did my transfer this time which I wanted, but didn't ask for; last time I wasn't particularly happy with how the transfer went (done by a consultant) and I feel much happier this time.

OTD is 4th October which seems like an age away. We have named our blasts Pea and Sweetcorn as they came out of the freezer.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

aww vicky sending u lots of   and postive  ... keep fighting baby boys!      
xx

m2m- congrats on ur pupo, great to here it went well  
xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Vicky    I've pm'd you

M2M I'm so pleased your   thawed succesfully, keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well.  Me Jasper and dh are fine, bar the colic!

  and   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m keeping everything crossed for you hun glad it went well,           for a bfp for you hun very appropriate those names.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M  - Great news about your embies thawing stay   and im hoping you get your long awaited   

Minnie - Glad to hear you and Jasper are doing well. 

I started weaning Riley this week on baby rice he likes it starting on veg and fruit purees next week cant believe hes 5 months old a week today its gone so fast


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is riley trying to grab the spoon of you the fun begins now hun


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh he is lol didnt realise how much of a messy job it really is


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - I wish there was more I could say or do for you. As everyone has said, the NICU and SCBU teams are wonderful and will be doing everything they can. Believe in your little boys and they will feel that strength from you   

M2M - so glad your embies survived the thaw. Denise also did the transfer when I got pregnant with Lily so fingers crossed she's worked her magic for you too xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your messages of support, it really does help.

Just a quick update to say the boys are doing a little better. They've both been stable for the past 36hrs and are making very small steps towards improvement. Because they're more stable we're able to do a bit more for them and have started doing their cares which is lovely. Really hoping now that they keep heading in the right direction.

Lots of love xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Vicky, I am so pleased to see your update. That is fantastic.   It must be lovely to be able to look after your babies. Keeping everything crossed for you that they continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky it is nice to read your update really hope the boys keeping hed in the right direction now and go from strength to strength hun    stay               for the boys hun


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Vicky - great news, so glad you are getting to do the boys cares, it makes all the difference   

  and    to you all

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins love the new pic of jasper he has hair bless a little spikey.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - Great news about your two little boys hope they keep getting stronger   

Minnie - Aww Jasper is a little cutie crazy to think hes only a couple of weeks younger than Riley


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Just wrote a long post and lost it because laptop decided to shut down


Vicky ~ Oh hun, i'm so sorry to hear that your littles boys have arrived to unexpectedly. They are in great hands. Sending you  and DP heaps of    for Luke and Thomas, and pray they remain stable and go from strength to strength   

M2M ~ WHoohooo, for Pea and Sweetcorn. Sending you lots of ,   and sticky vibes 


DP's father sadly passed away on Wednesday   . We were in Turkey after deciding to go on holiday. He went down hill rapidly and passed away at Dove house on Wednesday afternoon. We got first flight home on Thursday. It would have been his birthday today, so we're going for lunch with MIL, SIL and nephew. We're going to so see FIL at funeral home then we're letting off some flying lanterns that we're going to tie birthday messages to. Funeral is on Thursday. 

We got the letter confirming i start tx with October period while we were away, so thats about 3 weeks. I feel quite deflated about it all though. I feel physically exhausted, more so than before. I don't begrudge coming back home from hols at all, but the holiday was supposed to be a good rest for us both before starting tx. I think we're to going to try and get away to a cottage before I start DR. 


xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Willi-   Im so sorry about your loss, definately try to get a few days away together before you start tx. Thinking of you both. xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladie's please    my af as slowed down loads or stopped completely before tomorrow morning because at the moment there is no sign of af slowing down or stopping infact af is really heavy and has been since thursday/friday. i hope it stops overnight so i dont have to cancel tomorrow's scan.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quick update

Both boys have made progress over the weekend and we got a good report from the consultant this morning. They're still only making tiny steps towards improvement but at least they are fighting as best they can.

I'm finding things hard and am very up and down. It breaks my heart when i see they're little faces and they look at me as if to say 'help me mummy' and there is nothing i can do. But i do know this is not my fault. As people keep telling me there is nothing i could've done to prevent this, i just wish i had been able to keep them safe in my tummy for longer.

I know everyone is doing their best for them and fingers crossed things will keep heading in the right direction.

Thanks for all your messages of support

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Yogvic, brilliant news that they are beginnig to make progress, however small that might be, they are little fighters and im praying they get stronger and stronger each day    ive sent you a pm hun, were all thinking of you   

S
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic brilliant news they are making progress how ever small the progress maybe it it something if they are heading in the rigt direction,    they keep heading the right direction and are home with you soon hun    it is not your fault you could'nt have done anything any different, yoou need to keep as strong as possible for thomas and luke hun


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ That's great news    You're all in my thoughts, sending you lots of    and praying the little fella's get stronger all the time

Caz ~ Did you get to have your scan today   

Feeling a bit better today. We had a lovely day yesterday for FIL birthday, and trying to send off the flying lanterns in the wind and rain was hilarious so we all had a good giggle, FIL would have liked it. Having our first lazy day at home since getting back which feels soooooooo good.

  to everyone


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes willy thank you i did get to have my scan as planned start stimming as planned next monday with another scan on the 4th and a possible ec on the 11th which is'nt too good as it's sign on day.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

great news vicky, ur in my    

m2m- keeping fingers crossed for ur otd    

well i've just done my first injection! wasnt as bad as i thought but couldnt stop shaking haha guess i'll be getting used to this  

hope everyone else is fine and dandy   to all 

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dont forget to stick with the same time everynight hun.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

aye half past 6 is my jabbing time


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I hope your boys are getting stronger & stronger by the day.. sending you all my love x

M2M, great news on been PUPO!! you must be so happy   

Willi, I'm so sorry to hear about your sad loss.. take care hun x

hello to everyone else X


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thoughts are with u willy, sorry i didnt mention earlier and deeply sorry for ur loss        
nice to hear u had abit of a giggle setting of the lanterns, keep ur spirits up   xx

hiya zarah hope ur well xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie, I'm fine thank you. So you have starting jabbing?? hope its going well. It is abit nerve wracking to start with but soon you will feel like a professional


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

thats good   yup did it at half 6, shissing bricks i was lol sat there for a while shaking thinking should i, should'nt i haha DH just said go on, just think of babies, was'nt that bad afterwards tho, think i'll become a pro in a few days


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

So sorry *willy *to hear about your DP's father.  What awful news. Big hugs coming your way. 

I hope everyone else is okay. I am not doing too well, having done a stupid test this morning at 4dp5dt (9dpo) - of course, being me, I have Googled it and plenty of other women have got a positive result at 9dpo so I keep thinking I would've too if it was positive... spent most of the morning crying on DP, getting myself worked up into such a state and telling her I'll never be a mum, I must not be meant for it, and so on.

I woke up this morning and just thought to myself "I'm not pregnant, I feel less pregnant today than I've felt since Friday, so I might as well just do a test and put myself out of my misery." Of course it hasn't done that at all - it's just made me worse. Will I ever learn?  
Well done *Billie* on starting your injections - brilliant stuff. And *Caz* I hope yours are going okay too.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, we're all the same! I did exactly the same & so have many others. Don't take your BFN today has the final result because it can change & that is a fact! Many women do get a BFP at that stage but many don't & then go on to get a BFP later.. try not to upset yourself, it is too early    x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m thank you jabs are going well in fact just done mine.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Willy - I'm so sorry to hear about your fil, I'm glad you were able to remember him on his birthday in a way that he would have enjoyed   

Vicky - so pleased that the boys are making progress   

M2M - don't worry about a negative result there is still plenty of time for you to get a BFP and I'm keeping everything crossed that it will be 

Caz - yes Jaspers hair has grown in to a little spikey quiff   

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well

Take care

  and   

Mins x


----------



## samster (Apr 22, 2009)

M2M, I,m sending round the         !!!!!!!!!!

Please wait a bit longer, hcg levels are different in everybody and the range numbers wise is huge!!!!

Big hugs         

Samster xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins jasper is a little cutie though hope you can manage to get the spikey quiff to grow out bless him, or you could go for the punk rocker look lol   

willy hope all goes as well as it can for fil send off hun.   

we had a bit of bad news at tea time yesterday dh's parents had to have there dog put to sleep yesterday afternoon he had got down and could'nt get back up his back legs had given up on him so vets had said it was for the the best so dh was a bit upset last night.  

m2m as the others have said there is a good while yet for you to get a bfp hun shall we send      round i have got everything crossed for you. at least you know the drugs etc are out of your system     

manimoo hope you are o.k hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, how are you today? x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Do not worry about not getting a bfp. Can I just say I was testing from about day 9 and I didn't get a positive till day 14 and it was so faint. And look at what I have. You'd of thought my line would be very strong very early. Keep positive x


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

keeping my fingers crossed for you m2m    

been at work this morning but really didnt want to be there, all i wanted to do was cry! feeling emotional now lol   and very sleeping, got 2 more days at work and if i dont feel any better im gonna see my doc see if he will sign me off work for a while  

hope all you ladies are doing well and fine


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have been the same last couple of days and restless dont seem to be able to settle to do any thing and forever been too warm.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

its bad aint it caz, my back was like a swimming pool today.. ewwww lol


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Thanks for all your messages. Thankfully the boys have been stable for a few days and the doctors seem happy with their progress. They've still got a long long way to go but we will get there, one small step at a time.

Just thought i'd post my BS for you all to read -its actually an extract from my journal i'm keeping. Sorry its so long, despite being a very quick labour i seem to have found plenty to write about it!

*Sunday 12th Sept - 26 weeks and 6 days pregnant*

The day starts the same as any other. I've booked a spa day in Huddersfield with friends. We've all been looking forward to it. We get the spa about 10am and I have my 'mum to be' treatment which is a back massage, facial, leg massage and a moisturising mask on my bump. After the treatment we have a little bit of a swim and then have lunch. During lunch I notice I have a dull ache a bit like period pains. This doesn't concern me too much as I've heard lots of people get period type pains when they are pregnant. It's a constant pain not coming and going like contractions would. We finish our lunch and go to sit in the 'relaxation room'. By about 2.30pm, despite doing my best to relax I am getting more aware of the pains in my tummy and they seem to be coming and going every 10 minutes lasting maybe 30secs. I thought lying down might help but the pain is there whatever I do. I decide to ring the midwife and I'm advised to monitor the pains and it they get worse in the next hour or so to ring again and I will probably need to go in to be monitored. The midwife doesn't sound concerned and there is no mention that I could be in labour. Another half an hour passes and the pains are definitely not improving. I'm pretty sure they're getting worse and I have to stop and sit down when they come on. I have a word with my friends and say I would like to head back home as I need to get these pains checked out. On the way back from Huddersfield the pains continue and I'm starting to get very worried although I still don't believe I'm in labour... I'm only 26 weeks pregnant; I can't be in labour can I?

I arrive home at about 5.30 and ring the hospital again. The midwife says I can take some pain killers and see if it improves but that if I would like to go in 'just to be on the safe side' I can do but I might have a wait for one of the doctors to see me because they are very busy on the labour ward. I know that I need to go in and so we head off to the hospital. We arrive at the hospital at 6pm and thankfully there is a space in the W&C car park. We head up to Maple Ward and I'm now getting contractions every few minutes which are very painful. They take me to a room and a doctor comes pretty quickly to say they're going to do some tests. One particular test will show if I'm likely to go into labour in the next 14 days. The next 14 days... I'm wondering more whether I'm in labour now because it feels very much like I am. The doctor asks me to do a urine sample . I got to the toilet and notice I'm now bleeding a little. This is the point at which I realise this is serious and it very likely my babies are on their way. I take my sample back to the room and from here everything goes a bit crazy. I think it must be about 6.15pm at this point and the contractions start to come thick and fast to the point where I am unable to speak and answer the doctors questions. Someone brings in a wheelchair and they tell me they are taking my up to the delivery ward although, I quote ' this doesn't mean I'm definitely going to have my babies.'

By the time we get to the ward it feels to me like I need to go to the loo really badly and I'm concerned I'm not going to be able to hold it in. The MW quickly whips my trousers off and a doctor comes in to tell me they are going to examine me to see what is happening. By this point I can feel my baby coming out and really feel like I need to push. I ask the doctor if I should push and am very firmly told 'no' but that I should try to breathe the gas and air whilst the doctor examines me. I can't put the gas and air inhaler in my mouth because I'm concentrating so hard on trying not to push . In the end I can't hold it back any longer. The midwife has a look and tells me the babies head is there and that its ok to push. My water break and about 2 minutes later Thomas David Allan is born. He lets out the tiniest little cry and is quickly put in a plastic bag to be kept warm. After Thomas' birth everything is calm for a few minutes then there is a rush of activity as the neonatal team arrive to look after him. He arrived so quickly, it was 6 minutes before the staff were in the room and able to get him on a ventilator. Shortly after this the contractions start again. This time I am able to listen to the midwife and do things in a more controlled way and 7 minutes after his brother, Luke William Allan arrives. I don't get to see my babies. They are so tiny they need medical intervention straight away. The neonatal team are working on them for about 20 minutes in the delivery room then they advise us they are taking them up to the NICU.

We remain in the delivery room trying to take in what has just happened. I've had my babies... it all happened so quickly I am in shock. I should be elated that I have just given birth to two beautiful little boys but there is no elation. It wasn't supposed to happen like this..... why have my babies arrived so early..... what did I do wrong..... could I have done anything differently that would've stopped it? I am devastated that my babies have arrived so early.... I don't feel like a mummy.

After many hours in the delivery room we are told we can go up to see the Thomas and Luke in the NICU. I am well aware that they will not be the bouncy babies I had hoped I would give birth to and I'm fully prepared for all the wires and machinery that will be keeping them alive. Going into the NICU is very surreal, I don't feel like they are mine. I don't feel particularly emotional, I feel quite detached from everything. I think I am still in shock from what has happened. Tim finds it hard, I don't think he'd expected them to be hooked up to so many lines and to look so poorly. I talk to them in a daze.... no cuddles, no congratulations. I feel like I have let them down, I should've been able to keep them safe.

At about midnight I am taken up to Beech ward and settled into my room. I fall asleep fairly quickly and sleep heavily for most of the night, I think I must be exhausted.

Maybe when i wake up tomorrow this will start to feel real.........

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Vicky Ive just been in absolute tears reading your birth story    I just thank god you decided to get home asap. Im glad the boys are continuing to do well and I think its a good idea to keep a journal as alot of this time will pass in a blur at the moment so at least in the future you can read back and reflect on whats happened. Take care sweetie, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

It really did happen fast didn't it Vicky? I can imagine just how much of a shock it must have been. I'm just glad that you managed to get to the hospital in the first place so that they could get the care they needed. Be proud of how you did delivering them because it sounds like you did a great job. The fact they came early was entirely out of your hands.

So relieved to hear the boys have been stable the past few days, I hope they can come home sometime soon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky its a good job you said to your friends you wanted to get back home and decided you must get to hospital rather than stay at home as the midwife advised they are a bit laps at time are'nt they i wonder if she had babys of her own.
glad to hear the babys are still doing well and continuing to improve hun


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Vicky   

I felt better for writing down what had happened when Jasper arrived - I hope it helped you to.  I'm so pleased your boys are making progress, I know it seems a long way off but you will get home with them and it will be fantastic   

Take care

 

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Vicky, your story is so moving.   It must've been terrifying for you to give birth to your babies so early, but I'm so glad they're stable now. I have to say I'm impressed with all the stories of very early babies doing so well at Hull W&C's NICU. It gives me a lot of faith in them. I hope they continue to go from strength to strength. Hang on in there.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m how are feeling today hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, what a day that was for you!! your boys share a birthday with my DD! I'm so glad they are making good progress.. take care hun x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Caz, I'm not feeling great but not as bad as I was a few days ago. Unfortunately I have had AF pains all day which I had this time on my last cycle.   I bled at 9dp5dt last time and I'm 7dp5dt now... so not holding out much hope. I really want to get to OTD this time but these pains are getting worse.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh no hun


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aw Vicki it happened so fast, but im really glad there both still stable and fighting strong. I am thinking of you all   

M2M really hope your AF doesnt arrive. I have my fingers crossed for you.   

Hi to everyone else hope your all well


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you all know that Thomas and Luke have been little stars over the past few days. Thomas came off his ventilator and onto CPAP yesterday and has coped really well with it. We were told Luke was a few days behind but got a call this morning to say they'd put him onto CPAP overnight and that he's coping well. We went in to see them today and they both seem to be doing great. Thomas got weighed today and he is now 2lb 12oz (little porker!), Luke is due for a weigh in tomorrow. The most exciting thing of the day is we got our first cuddles with Thomas, it was so special, i could've stayed there all night! Luke needs a couple of days being stable on the CPAP before he is ready for cuddles but we're hoping to get to hold him very soon. I love my little sprouts so much!

Lots of love from a very happy mummy!


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

great news vicky! brought tears to my eyes.. lets hope its not long before you can have cuddles from baby luke!  
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, thats lovely news x

M2M, I'm thinking of you &    your AF stays well away x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky thats wonderful news, hope lue stays stable on the cpap so you can have snuggles with him soon


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening everyone

Vicky - Fabulous news about the boys    Cuddles and CPAP on the same day - fantastic   

M2M - thinking about you hun and hoping that AF stays away and that your little weeners stick   

Take care all you lovely ladies

  and   

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - Great news about your boys hope they keep going from strength to strength and you can take them home soon   

M2M  - Hope your af is staying away    

Hi everyone else


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Vicky, that is such wonderful news. Really happy for you.   Are you feeling like a proper Mummy yet?!   Your little boys sound like superstars!

Thanks everyone. Well I'm now 9dp5dt which is when I started bleeding on my last cycle (started very early in the morning last time) and nothing as of yet     ... so getting through today will be a milestone. Though I know you're not meant to bleed anyway when on all of this medication so maybe last time was just an anomaly. Still not feeling too hopeful but only a week to go until I test (I will be testing on the Sunday morning - think the only reason the clinic gave me Monday morning is because the clinic is open that day). Sunday will be 16dp5dt so will definitely get a true result by then.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Really glad your af hasnt come fingers crossed they have snuggled in


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m fingers crossed hun try to stay


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ Your birth story made me   , it must have been just awful    Great news that they are doing so well and you've had your first cuddles with Thomas, and fingers crossed Luke does well and you can have first cuddles with him very soon. 

M2M ~ Sending heaps of    and    to you. Try and stay    hun. Come on Pea and Sweetcorn   

Caz ~ Do you start stimming tomorrow?? Have lost track a bit 

Billie ~ Hope your OK and not having too many DR side effects   

SIL told us yesterday she is pg with her 2nd. Was a mixture of feelings, especially with us starting tx soon, but it will be lovely to have another neice or nephew and it's nice to think life starts again after FIL passing away.  AF is due 2 weeks on Tuesday so not long to wait now. 

  and    to everyone xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Awww *willy*, hearing pregnancy news can be so bittersweet, can't it? A good friend of mine has just announced her pregnancy with her second child too, and although I'm happy for her, some aspects of it are quite hard to hear.  Another friend has recently given birth and it's really difficult reading her ******** statuses sometimes as she is constantly saying how tired she is, how she feels miserable with the baby, etc. which is hard to hear.

Well my (. Y .) are really aching today. (Sorry, just wanted to type that symbol, it's so funny!  ) I got that around the same time on my last cycle so I think it's the Utrogestan. It's sooo uncomfortable.  No AF as of yet though... not that it really means anything. Still can't believe I could be pregnant as I feel like I should be able to feel something going on in my tummy


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy yes i start the stimming tomorrow not looking forward to that much this time with been both legs at the same time as i know i will bruise, i have noticed this time i am having to wash my hair nearly every other day it is awful and if i leave it, it starts to get itch it's so bad, hope starting the stimming might relief that a bit.


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya willy, side effects aint been to bad just been getting emotional and sweating at times but can handle that lol my boobies and tummy seemed to have swollen tho   hope thats normal..

 and   for all xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

billie i have bruised on my tummy a bit this time, i look like somebody as punched me a bit, they keep coming and going.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M i really have my fingers crossed for you, your achey boobs could be a good sign


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you M2M    
xxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies  >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247375.new#new


----------

